# March 2012 Puff Troop Rally!!!!!



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

It is finally here! The March 2012 Puff Troop Rally!!

First Troop Rally for the "New" Crew: BigSarge, EDogg, socalocmatt, Rock31.

Hi Puffers,

Here we are finally what we have all been waiting for, sorry for the wait but we needed to have all our prizes in place and all the stuff we need in order, the stuff you don't see but we have to do, it's more involved than just putting cigars in a box and sending it to the desert. We thank you in advance for what we know will be a very fun and successful Rally collecting all the things cigars, goodies and cash necessary to keep our Brave Soldiers supported like only Puff People know how to!!

*We have a pretty large prize database, all the details will be released within the next few days, I am just tidying it up and confirming everything we have!*

*So here are the details! *

The Rally starts Wednesday March 1st and ends Midnight PST on Saturday March 31st or later if we have not reached our goal or if the Cigars and Goodies and Cash continue to come in! So the ending date can possibly change!

Here is how you may support the Rally in the form of Donations which can be in several forms listed below.

1. Cigars and cigar related products sent to the two addresses.

2. Cash sent in the form of Amazon Payments, Money orders or checks sent to the two addresses.

3. Goodies sent via Amazon or other places sent to the two addresses. We will be adding a wish list this week, but we can always use Jerky, Nuts, Trail Mix, Dried Fruit, Drink Mixes, Candy, Playing Cards, Baby Wipes, Hand Warmers....more will be added in the coming days.

4. Cigars purchased from any retailers and drop shipped to the two addresses.

That's the only way we have to donate now, sorry but no paypoops this time they gave us so much trouble last time we just cannot use them this time. I appreciate your using other forms of donating and am sure you all remember how bad they treated us the last rally.

Here is how we are breaking down the entries and how we are valuing the entries this is the hardest part as we are accepting several different items, Cigars, Goodies, Cash and Cigar Related Items.

- 10 cigars is one entry. 
- 25 cigars are three entries.

Please send decent cigars we do not expect Opus X but for the most part if you would smoke it send it. If we receive premiums we will evaluate as we get them and adjust the entries to make it fair so if you send 25 cigars but they are say 8 to 10 dollar cigars you will get double entries.

So for each 10 cigars you will get a separate entry for each package of ten, there is no limit to how many entries you may have.

For Goodies we are hoping you will use Amazon or another retailer that way we will have an easy way of calculating how many entries as it will be based on how much the packaged cost you. For every $25 spent you will receive 1 entry, for every $65 spent you will receive 3 entries.

Cigars sent using a retailer is the same as the goodies we will have a way of valuing how many entries you get based on what you spent sending using the drop ship where you buy and ship to one of the two addresses.

Cash is the same for every $65 sent you will receive 3 entries and we will round up for even numbers sent.

*Mailing Addresses for Donations*
Eastern USA:
Pete Deros
PO Box 706
Ft Meade MD 20755

Western USA:
Matt Post
PO Box 79292
Corona, CA 92877

*Amazon Payment Accounts for Donations*
[email protected]
[email protected]

*So please, dig deep into those coolers for a good cause and be entered to win one of the many amazing prizes available!*

_*If you have any questions or concerns please shoot me a PM.*_


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looks Great Guy's  WTG


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Dave 

Hope all is well buddy.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

These guys don't mess around! Donations already rolling in! 
Got 10 nice sticks from J.Deep! And hopperB send an amazing 157 smokes for the troops! 
Both these guys also sent some prizes that I'll post up later along with pics of their donations.

Not to mention the non rally donation that we got from Bob(TriLOByte) of exactly 500 smokes!!! Holy Sh*t!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Awesome job gentlemen!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

*Awesome job brothers!* 'Looking forward to following and participating!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> . . . Please send decent cigars we do not expect Opus X but for the most part *if you would smoke it send it*. . .


Ha, Ray - in my case that is NOT a very high standard! :biggrin: But I'll see what I can do...

In an ideal world (you know the one in which we're all multi-millionaires?) I think it would be very cool to put together a sampler of different cigars with customized Puff.com "Troop Rally" bands, one type of cigar for each branch of service. That would be nice, but until then -

Let's go for the troops!

:usa2:

Terry (98G2LKPK3)


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

Thank you guys for putting this together.


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice!!!! Subscribing here so I don't lose this thread. 

Thank you all for participating in the best cause ever.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

gonna do some digging but wont be able to send like last rally..... hopefully the prizes will draw a few extra donations from people on the fence.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

This is going to be great!

For a little teaser we have a couple of prize donations from big name boutique manufacturers! They're being kept a secret until all the little details are worked out!

*Now start donating guys*:usa2:


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

BUMP because this NEEDS to stay on the first page!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

ProbateGeek said:


> Ha, Ray - in my case that is NOT a very high standard! :biggrin: But I'll see what I can do...
> 
> In an ideal world (you know the one in which we're all multi-millionaires?) I think it would be very cool to put together a sampler of different cigars with customized Puff.com "Troop Rally" bands, one type of cigar for each branch of service. That would be nice, but until then -
> 
> ...


LOL Terry  If you smoke it, it's more than welcome here!

Thanks guys for the donations so far!

Remember any questions please shoot me a PM!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Pics as promised:
157 Smokes from hopperB(sp)
































He also sent two of these as prizes:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

J.Deep sent 10 premium smokes for the troops in a travel humi that is a prize along with some swag:
















He also sent in a very nice ashtray prize:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Erich(evonida) sent these two prizes: (I think the Gurkha might be for me as part of his Gurkha contest? Erich?)


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

John(lostdog13) sent in this treat of a prize:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

@Pete, I know Erich said he was donating a Candela Sampler for a prize, I think that Gurkha would be for you BUAHAHAHA!


----------



## Ortiz (Feb 9, 2012)

Great job guys...I'll see what I can round up and be in contact soon.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Nice to see this rolling along:thumb: I'll see what kind of damage I can do next week when I get paid.


----------



## deep (Mar 13, 2009)

Glad everything got there in good shape.

*THANK YOU ALL FOR RUNNING THIS!!! *

It is a great cause and brings alot of great people here on Puff together.:grouphug:



BigSarge said:


> J.Deep sent 10 premium smokes for the troops in a travel humi that is a prize along with some swag:
> He also sent in a very nice ashtray prize:


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Nice entries coming in already!!! Awesome job guys!!!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Subscribed. Time to organize the humis anyway. Will see what I can dig up!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Never thought I'd say this after only 1 year here, but I cleaned out my wineador and cooledor last night and will be sending a box to Pete for the troops soon.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

@Pete - my two promised prizes are enroute: 0311 0820 0001 7058 9182


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Just sent out another box of misc boxes and singles as well to Pete. I believe one or two of the boxes might be complete while a couple of others have one or two smoked out of them. If you want to use a full box as a prize feel free. 

DC#0311 1660 0001 5933 7824


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

Just sent out another box of misc boxes and singles as well to Pete. I believe one or two of the boxes might be complete while a couple of others have one or two smoked out of them. If you want to use a full box as a prize feel free. 

DC#0311 1660 0001 5933 7824


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

BUMP!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Great job guys! I will be sure to have a list of all the wonderful prizes once the final stragglers make it in 

BOOM! Let's GET THESE TROOPS!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Great job guys! I will be sure to have a list of all the wonderful prizes once the final stragglers make it in
> 
> BOOM! Let's GET THESE TROOPS!


Pete should be getting mine any day now...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

:cheer2: :cheer2: A great first few days guys. Bump for the weekend puffers :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

got a bunch of stuff from the auctioneer...... not sure if its shipping to me or pete though...... everytime i tried to change the addy the computer locked up.... so i guess well see in a few days.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

If you get tracking be sure to PM it to him in case it shows up there he can look at the tracking and know who it's from :thumb:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Awesome to come back and see the rally in full swing, huge kudos to the new guys!!! I'll have a box going out this week!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks Ninja! And I still owe you a box as well, going out this week!

Great job fellas, we still have a few prizes rolling on but you will see a full list shortly!

LET'S KNOCK THE SOCKS OFF THESE TROOPS!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

All,
Please include a note indicating that your donation is for the troops along with a good address and contact email for any prize winnings. 
This will speed things up later. Thank you everyone for you generosity!
Pete


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

bump to keep this on the first page


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:bump: one more time


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Got 5 more boxes today! Haven't had time to really go through them yet but looks like some prizes and a boat load of more donations!
Will update soon.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Got one headed your way Matt! Should be there, uhm, eventually? 

0310 1230 0001 0399 4480


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

One that should have landed today Pete. No rush on getting it updated but I believe I sent it before you mentioned including email or whatever so I apologize for that.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

nikonnut said:


> Got one headed your way Matt! Should be there, uhm, eventually?
> 
> 0310 1230 0001 0399 4480


Got these in today. Wow, you donated some seriously great premium cigars. Thank you very much.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Guys/Gals I am going to start listing prizes, please PM me if I am missing something you sent.

Thanks!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pete(BigSarge)	*Bomb*
Kipp(primetime76)	*Mystery 5 Pack*
Derek(aninjaforallseasons)	*2 DE JD4*
Matt(SoCalOCMatt)	*Master Blend Set (1,2,3)*
Kevin(Kapathy)	*Cohiba Travel Humi*
Eric(EDogg)	*Custom Humi*
Ray(Rock31)	*Pink Pony Surprise*
Erich(Evonnida)	*Mystery 5 Pack*
Dustin(titlowda)	*Mystery 5 Pack*
Shawn(Oldmso54)	*Fuente Sampler*
Thom(ShortFuse)	*Surprise*
Shuckins	*5er Pipe Baccy*
Shuckins	*600 g Pipe Baccy*
Shuckins	*Sultan Travel Humi*
Shuckins	*Ron Stacy Edmundo Box*
Shuckins	*Ron Stacy Corona Box*
dav0	Tatuaje *Old Man & The C*
Ray (Rock31)	*Chateau Real Sampler*
Juicestain	*6er of LE/LR Tatuaje*
dav0	*Wireless Netbook Mouse - NIB*
WyldKnyght	*Cigar Band Journal and a 5'er*
lostdog	*Apocalypse corona 5er*
Johnpaul	*PDR super sampler*
smelvis	*Cigar Bomb*
smelvis	*Xkar Soft Flame Carbon Fibre*
smelvis	*Blazer Torch Lighter*
smelvis	*Blazer Torch Lighter*
smelvis	*Vector triple flame torch*
Pale Horse	*Pipe starter kit*
Shortfuse	*PSD4 clock*
apollyon9515	*5ver of CoRo*
Shortfuse	*Smokers Tool*
SoCalOCMatt	*5er LP 9 Piggies*
LOB	*LOB Carpet Bombing*
Smelvis	*La Traviata Jar and Cigars*
Deep	*Mystery Prize*
Oldmso54	*Maria Mancini Robusto Box of 8*
Team Infidal	*Group Bombing*
Glen Case (Owner of Kristoff)	*Sampler and Swag*
Wallbright *Restored Estate Pipe*
Hopperb *CFCA 2011 Coffin*
Hopperb *CFCA 2011 Coffin*

If anything is missing just PM me, if you see your name and are not able to fulfill please PM ME ASAP!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Pale Horse sent a nice Pipe starter kit as a prize:









WyldKnyght sent a cigar journal and a fiver prize:









Oldmso54 sent a Fuente Sampler and a Sampler Box of La Flor De Merra as prizes:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

The following donations came in:

From J. Rodriguez 9 cans of butane









HopperB sent 89 more cigars and a bunch of matches

























Wallbright sent 88 great looking smokes


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Michigan_Moose sent 4 cigars for the troops in a bomb he sent to me:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Pete(BigSarge)	*Bomb*
> Kipp(primetime76)	*Mystery 5 Pack*
> Derek(aninjaforallseasons)	*2 DE JD4*
> Matt(SoCalOCMatt)	*Master Blend Set (1,2,3)*
> ...


ttt


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Pete(BigSarge)	*Bomb*
Kipp(primetime76)	*Mystery 5 Pack*
Derek(aninjaforallseasons)	*2 DE JD4*
Matt(SoCalOCMatt)	*Master Blend Set (1,2,3)*
Kevin(Kapathy)	*Cohiba Gift Humi with Cohiba Cigars Sampler*
Eric(EDogg)	*Custom Humi*
Ray(Rock31)	*Pink Pony Surprise*
Erich(Evonnida)	*Cain Sampler*
Erich(Evonnida)	*Candela Sampler*
Dustin(titlowda)	*Mystery 5 Pack*
Shawn(Oldmso54)	*Fuente Sampler*
Thom(ShortFuse)	*Surprise*
Shuckins	*5er Pipe Baccy*
Shuckins	*600 g Pipe Baccy*
Shuckins	*Sultan Travel Humi*
Shuckins	*Ron Stacy Edmundo Box*
Shuckins	*Ron Stacy Corona Box*
dav0	Tatuaje *Old Man & The C*
Ray (Rock31)	*Chateau Real Sampler*
Juicestain	*6er of LE/LR Tatuaje*
dav0	*Wireless Netbook Mouse - NIB*
WyldKnyght	*Cigar Band Journal and a 5'er*
lostdog	*Apocalypse corona 6er + Tasty Treats*
Johnpaul	*PDR super sampler*
smelvis	*Cigar Bomb*
smelvis	*Xkar Soft Flame Carbon Fibre*
smelvis	*Blazer Torch Lighter*
smelvis	*Blazer Torch Lighter*
smelvis	*Vector triple flame torch*
Pale Horse	*Pipe starter kit*
Shortfuse	*PSD4 clock*
apollyon9515	*5ver of CoRo*
Shortfuse	*Smokers Tool*
SoCalOCMatt	*5er LP 9 Piggies*
LOB	*LOB Carpet Bombing*
Smelvis	*La Traviata Jar and Cigars*
Deep	*Premium 4 Finger Cigar Ashtray*
Deep	*Travel Humi + Tatuaje Swag*
Oldmso54	*Maria Mancini Robusto Box of 8*
Team Infidal	*Group Bombing*
Glen Case (Owner of Kristoff)	*Sampler and Swag*
Wallbright *Restored Estate Pipe*
Hopperb *CFCA 2011 Coffin*
Hopperb *CFCA 2011 Coffin*

If anything is missing just PM Ray(Rock31), if you see your name and are not able to fulfill please PM Ray(Rock31) ASAP!

Updated a few things to reflect what I have in hand. This is an amazing list of prizes guys and gals! Let get those donations rolling in!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

bump


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Guys! socalocmatt and I met up with Cigar Man Andy yesterday at an event at a B&M. If you don't know who Andy is, he is a cigar rep (amongst other things :wink for several boutique cigar companies. One of which is Kristoff. Yesterday, Andy brought Glen Case from Kristoff to a local B&M and we met up with them (along with DorrelMorris- nice to meet you brother!) had some good conversation and we got Glen to make a donation not only for the troops but also a prize for this rally!

Autographed Shirt, Hat and Kristoff Sampler









This is Glen signing everything









This is why the box has been taped back closed because we thought it be best to have him sign inside of it









This is Cigar Man Andy handing over a bunldle of Kristoff's for the troop donation!


----------



## quo155 (Aug 10, 2010)

Very Very Cool socalocmatt & E Dogg!!! WTG!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Very cool indeed.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Very cool indeed.


*Brain:* That's a little beyond just very cool...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

yep = awesome!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

9405 5102 0088 3313 3043 33


donation drop shipped to pete


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Damn I wish I lived in Cali! Good job guys!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I received 9 cans of butane from J. Rodriguez. No note inside so I dont know your screen name here  Please PM me so I can make sure you get the right credit. Thanks and thanks for the outstanding donation to both Pete and myself :thumb:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

9405 5036 9930 0440 8334 58

Might be a few numbers posted in here today...


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> 9405 5036 9930 0440 8334 58
> 
> Might be a few numbers posted in here today...


Indeed....

More incoming! 9405 5036 9930 0440 5577 05


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

A good first full week so far. Giving it a Friday evening :bump:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Kevin(kapathy) donated 60 cigars for the troops!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

After golf today, I'm gonna dig into my cooler and see what randomly falls into a box.....


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Awesome donation Kevin !!! A little something from a couple ZK's on its way for the troops. Thanks fellas !!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> After golf today, I'm gonna dig into my cooler and see what randomly falls into a box.....


If you put the box in the floor and turn the cooler upside down to do the digging i bet a bunch falls out.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

not amazing sticks but good sticks..... how many tickets is 60?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

kapathy said:


> not amazing sticks but good sticks..... how many tickets is 60?


7ish depending on how many are premium sticks. Premium sticks get double.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> 7ish depending on how many are premium sticks. Premium sticks get double.


i dont

think any of mine count as premium lol i was just curious, as its not about the tickets its about getting you guys stocked.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

kapathy said:


> i dont
> 
> think any of mine count as premium lol i was just curious, as its not about the tickets its about getting you guys stocked.


Yeah. But prizes don't hurt either:rockon:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Bumping, thank you everyone for your generosity!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Sunday Morning Bump !!!!! This Thread NEEDS to stay on Top !!!!!!!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Squid Doc reporting for duty.

9405 5036 9930 0442 6856 59


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

AStateJB said:


> If you put the box in the floor and turn the cooler upside down to do the digging i bet a bunch falls out.


Couldnt pick up the cooler, so I had to settle for emptying out a drawer.


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> Couldnt pick up the cooler, so I had to settle for emptying out a drawer.


That works too!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Got a package today from David_ESM. Looks like he stuffed a medium sized flat rate full of cigars. Included were 42 cigars for the troops. Unfortunately they didn't quite make it though because he tossed a bomb in the box that detonated when I opened it :shocked:. Thanks for the bomb, kind letter, and most importantly the awesome donation sir.

Here's the carnage:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Mid-day Tuesday bump, and you're welcome.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Josh (AStateJB) sent 30 great looking cigars for the troops! Thank you Josh!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome packages guys!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

we have some great prizes! let's give these troops what they need....a good ole cigar to sit down and relax with!!


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

Glad they got to you safely, Pete! I'm sure I'll be sending more before too much longer.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Let's put this one back on top....


CX 227 364 424 CA


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Incoming!!!!!

9405503699300446715222

Someone once said better late than never. Seems to have become a slogan or motto.


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> Josh (AStateJB) sent 30 great looking cigars for the troops! Thank you Josh!


Very nice, Josh! :tu


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

En-route to Matt: 03113260000210347357


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Great job guys, thank you!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Headed to Matt: 1ZEW9678YW04586370


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks Craig, Scott, Justin, and John!

Also, thank you Ishtar for hooking us up with our FIRST CASH DONATION of $60!!! arty:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> Thanks Craig, Scott, Justin, and John!
> 
> Also, thank you Ishtar for hooking us up with our FIRST CASH DONATION of $60!!! arty:


First Cash WHAT come on guy's please send them some cash I have at least a couple thousand give or take cigars to send them plus a whole bunch of lighters and everything else so please even $20 at a time helps.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I will bomb the first person who donates $100.00 cash a kinda good bomb


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

smelvis said:


> a kinda good bomb


^ :lie:

Your version of a "kinda good bomb" would put one of my best bombs to shame!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

$100 just sent to Matt's Amazon. Kinda surprised it wasn't done before now actually


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Looks like the Bathroom Dryer Aficionado wins!



> Payment From: David
> Amount: $100.00
> Balance: $0.00
> Optional Note: David_ESM


Thank you very much for your generous donation!!!!!

RG for you sir!

Edit: "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to David_ESM again."  <- Someone wanna help me out with that. :thumb:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Give it to Smelvis for calling for cash. A good reminder that you guys are doing this in your free time, and even if we give you all the cigars, you still need something to get it shipped.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Edit: "You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to David_ESM again."  <- Someone wanna help me out with that. :thumb:


I tried but I get the same message


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

Me, too. 

I gave some to smelvis instead. :ss


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Give it to Smelvis for calling for cash. A good reminder that you guys are doing this in your free time, and even if we give you all the cigars, you still need something to get it shipped.


Cool David Incoming will leave here Saturday, get ready bro two day's. Thanks man


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> I tried but I get the same message


I gave him a little smack!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

ill get you guys some cash. to whom do I send?


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> ill get you guys some cash. to whom do I send?





Rock31 said:


> *Amazon Payment Accounts for Donations*
> [email protected]
> [email protected]


There ya go


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> There ya go


!

Done! I actually have had some time over the paast couple of days. Catching up on my good deeds. I sent to socalmatt.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

sdlaird said:


> !
> 
> Done! I actually have had some time over the paast couple of days. Catching up on my good deeds. I sent to socalmatt.





> Payment From: Scott
> Amount: $100.00
> Optional Note: Troops from sdlaird. Go do good things!!


Wow. Very nice, thanks!!!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Wow. Very nice, thanks!!!


That's some quick confirmation. You guys don't mess around.

I'm on the "better late than never" train.

Job's been KILLING me. I better get paid at the end of the year or I'll burn my office down and start over.

Sticks should be landing on the west coast tomorrow or saturday as well.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

WTG Scott

One of the things we always forgot but I got lots of the last couple rallies was money. It gets expensive if they have to pay out of their own pocket! I can attest to that 

I will do something more after I think about it to help out. But first I need to beg my Nephew Justin to help me load my troop cigars and send them to Matt and Sarge. I may keep some to hand out to troops while traveling but not many!

Great First Rally guy's this is going on for quite awhile yet correct?

Thanks


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

:usa2: Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money,Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money,Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money,Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money,Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money,Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money,Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money,Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money,Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money,Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money,Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money,Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money,Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money,Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money,Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money,Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money,Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money,Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money,Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money,Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money,Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money,Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, Money, :usa2:

:yo: :yo: :yo: :yo: :yo: :yo: :yo: :yo: :yo: :yo: :lock1:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Okay I have an idea I was looking in the fridge for a coke and saw these....









So my idea is the single largest cash donation during the run of this rally gets a free box of these A Fuentes Short Story Maduros still sealed  I hope this helps. This includes cash already donated so right now they belong to Scott. You guy's gonna let him have them? Neaner neaner neaner neaner


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Rock31 said:


>


Glad I'm sending a box and not money...


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Okay I have an idea I was looking in the fridge for a coke and saw these....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yeah, you guys don't want to let me come out on top!!!! I'm a BAD winner. I taunt, I tease, I gloat... I'd post a bunch of pictures of myself smoking those delicious short story maddies with a s*&%t eating grin on my face.

Oh I'll do it.... don't think I won't!!! I'd hate myself in the morning, but that's never stopped me before....

At least beat me by a dollar. It would be ugly for all of us if you didn't.

just a measely $.50 more than what I put up would do it. Please spare the board.....


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

How much are you in for right now Scott? Have to keep track so I know how much to send in on the last day of the rally


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> How much are you in for right now Scott? Have to keep track so I know how much to send in on the last day of the rally


LOL. You two are tied at $100.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Oh he is so going down. Down down down. Scott is going down.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

I've been there! Just a suggestion, but this should not end up like an ebay auction. There should be some sort of calculation that favors early entry. Dollar per day or something to get folks in sooner. I hope i don't win!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

To the top!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

With all these fabulous prizes and Pink Pony surprises why would anyone miss out on this!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Bumpin for cash and cigars!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Let's put this one back on top....
> 
> CX 227 364 424 CA


2012/03/16	01: 23 International item has arrived in a foreign country


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Hey Pete. my tracking number says that they attempted delivery... go pick up the box dude.

Oh yeah, and more is coming.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Will check the PO box Monday. Thanks guys!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

someone PM me the Amazon email address so I can donate some $$

ok, I donated some cash. Thanks for the email matt. Keep it up guys!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Adam is a mad man. He dropped a $150 donation!

Thanks!!!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Does that mean I'm winning? HA! Suck it! You guys gonna let a soldier win!?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Does that mean I'm winning? HA! Suck it! You guys gonna let a soldier win!?


LMAO wtg Adam


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

I had me one of those Short Story Maduros yesterday. Damn it was good. Looks like I may have to up the ante......


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

kozz..... did you find a pallet of gold over there that your not telling anyone about? Come on someone can beat adam, if he wins well never hear the end of it.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

On one hand, Adam deserves to be smacked with a box of cigars for the destruction he has caused lately. On the the other, it doesn't feel right to let a troop win the troop donation challenge... Hmmm


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I could sure use a box of SS Maduros.....

Adam, bask in the glory of being #1 while you can.....you re going down soon 

muwahaha


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> I had me one of those Short Story Maduros yesterday. Damn it was good. Looks like I may have to up the ante......





kapathy said:


> kozz..... did you find a pallet of gold over there that your not telling anyone about? Come on someone can beat adam, if he wins well never hear the end of it.





David_ESM said:


> On one hand, Adam deserves to be smacked with a box of cigars for the destruction he has caused lately. On the the other, it doesn't feel right to let a troop win the troop donation challenge... Hmmm





ejgarnut said:


> I could sure use a box of SS Maduros.....
> 
> Adam, bask in the glory of being #1 while you can.....you re going down soon
> 
> muwahaha


How long before we see guys teaming up to split the box????


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Theres no way Adam will win.... I may be a Soldier but my pockets are a little deeper than our Special-est. I'll get a good count and post up some pics later today. I will send my donations to 1 person and my prizes to the other so theres not any confusion. 

BTW, I have an auction for a couple herfadors still working right now...


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah? Well I don't have a wife and kids AND I'm gonna cash out my TSP that I've been putting 10% of my pre-tax pay into for the last 4 years. Booom! No way I'm not gonna win!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Alright, I stopped by the PO Box today to see if there was anything left on Saturday. Looks like 2 boxes were left. The first from Sdlaird. Not only did he donate $100, he also sent in some great cigars and 9 magazines for the troops. Here's the damage:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hey what would you guys think about mag subscriptions being sent to you guys? We could get an approved list of mags and usually a year is only $30 or something..... i dunno just thinking in text form......


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

The magazine subscription isn't a bad idea. I know when I've been deployed reading material becomes a good escape at times. Magazines that were popular were:
Sports Illistrated
Popular Mechanics
Time
Playboy (more for the articles than you'd think :clap2
People
Maxim (and all the Maxim clones, FHM etc)
Cigar A.
Guns and Ammo
Outdoors

Really just about anything.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

The second package was from Juicestain. He sent a great assortment of cigars. A total of 56 cigars!


















He also decided that bombing the troops wasnt enough. It seems like he decided to bomb me as well with these:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Damn, juicestain just squirted all over you matt lol. Thanks Juice for supporting all of us!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Adam I hope you have done enough basking........

Ama$on donation sent your way Pete!



Great job with donations eveyone...lots of good stuff going on in here....


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Let's put this one back on top....
> 
> CX 227 364 424 CA


2012/03/19	13:36	20755,USA	Item successfully delivered

Wow 5 days that must be a record for Moose Mail LOL


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Got six packages today! Will post pics and give recognition where it's due in the morning. Thanks everyone!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> Got six packages today! Will post pics and give recognition where it's due in the morning. Thanks everyone!


Keep up the great work Pete...


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

ejgarnut said:


> Adam I hope you have done enough basking........
> 
> Ama$on donation sent your way Pete!
> 
> Great job with donations eveyone...lots of good stuff going on in here....


Wow! Thank you for the generous donation of $200, I think that puts you on top!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Also received a very genorous donation of $75 from John R. (sorry don't know the screen name). Thank you John!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hahaha awesome job EJ, but it's not over yet!!!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

kozzman555 said:


> it's not over yet!!!


Glad to hear that....I hope you guys arent going to let a "Canadian" take those Fuentes off Daves hands :fencing:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Great Job guy still weird Terry being a Canadian


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Received a combo donation from kapathy, BlackandGold508 and Kozz of 20 Sancho Panzas! And 10 smokes from foster0724! Thanks guys!









JDeep sent 17 cigars for the troops! Thank you kind sir!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Gasdocok decided it wasn't enough to send cigars for the troops so he bombed this troop to boot!
5 for the troops and a bomb for me, thank you!









lostdog13 sent some tasty exotic goodies 6 cigars and a took off my good finger with a bomb! Thanks Bro!

















And last but certainly not least that crazy Candian Squid WyldKnyght sent some essentials 23 cigars for the troops and yet another bomb aimed at me! Guys I gotta be alive to do this troop thing :deadhorse:, but thank you all the same!

























Thank you again everyone!


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

Glad are package got there !!! This looks like its starting to pick up steam !!! Great job ALL Around !!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Pete you deserve all you get for doing this.... enjoy


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome Packages guys! 

Puff rocks!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

another package coming your way Pete. 

420207559405503699300452465715


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

?
9505 5000 2381 2080 0001 89


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Pinky, it is time to get a real push going here... We are in the last 11 days of the rally, and the troops need everything they can get... Does everyone remember the lockbox from the last rally?!? (LINK) Well this time we are working with the Herfabomber.

*Whoever donates the most sticks (in number), between the time this post appears and midnight March 31, will be receiving a special prize from us (me, Pinky and the Herfabomber)... *

*Pinky:* Narf! Lets bring the rally to an awesome close...

*Brain:* Caveats... A tie will be decided by a coin flip... Pinky, the Herfabomber and I are excluded from entry...


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

smelvis said:


> ?
> 9505 5000 2381 2080 0001 89


Get em Smelvy!!!

So, are the cash donations from an individual cumulative????? I might have to empty the change jar.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> Get em Smelvy!!!
> 
> So, are the cash donations from an individual cumulative????? I might have to empty the change jar.


For the box yeah sounds fair whoever donates the most by themselves total gets it. I think Terry is at $200 now but not sure?


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

smelvis said:


> For the box yeah sounds fair whoever donates the most by themselves total gets it. I think Terry is at $200 now but not sure?


Damn lawyer!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

sdlaird said:


> Damn lawyer!


Watch it there, Scott - wrong Terry.

:bitchslap:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

ProbateGeek said:


> Watch it there, Scott - wrong Terry.
> 
> :bitchslap:


Whoopsie! Well I am sure you deserved that at some level.

Well hell, at whom should i direct my vengeance?!?!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> Whoopsie! Well I am sure you deserved that at some level.
> 
> Well hell, at whom should i direct my vengeance?!?!


This Terry Scott being a new Cannuck though a great brother he deserves it, one of the few in the top percentile of consistent troop supporter and my Friend!



ejgarnut said:


> I could sure use a box of SS Maduros.....
> 
> Adam, bask in the glory of being #1 while you can.....you re going down soon
> 
> muwahaha


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* BigSarge... Incoming!!! 9101901065315522179188


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> Whoopsie! Well I am sure you deserved that at some level.


Hes a lawyer? enough said, yes he deserves it lol....and add to the fact that he co-opted my name, so there Terry!



sdlaird said:


> Well hell, at whom should i direct my vengeance?!?!


You can bitch slap me Scott...but only after you top the $200 first 



smelvis said:


> This Terry Scott being a new Cannuck though a great brother he deserves it, one of the few in the top percentile of consistent troop supporter and my Friend!


Thanks for covering my back Dave! I owe ya bro!


----------



## ProbateGeek (Oct 13, 2010)

ejgarnut said:


> Hes a lawyer? enough said, yes he deserves it lol....and add to the fact that he co-opted my name, so there Terry!


You're right, Terry - you had the name first, so blame my folks. :biggrin:

Besides, since you're a LFD Chisel lover you are certainly okay in my book. Good luck!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Started the milling for the humidor. Some lucky bastage is gonna get this beautiful desktop humi. The grain is gorgeous...










*So lets go puffers!!!! get some donations in to be in line with some wonderful prizes*


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> Started the milling for the humidor. Some lucky bastage is gonna get this beautiful desktop humi. The grain is gorgeous...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Damn that looks good Eric, glad I got my donation in to get a chance at that baby....


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

buuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuump!

just about a week left guys/gals! let's see what you're made of! i know you all want the Pink Pony surprise!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

ejgarnut said:


> Hes a lawyer? enough said, yes he deserves it lol....and add to the fact that he co-opted my name, so there Terry!
> 
> You can bitch slap me Scott...but only after you top the $200 first
> 
> Thanks for covering my back Dave! I owe ya bro!


Meh! Crazy Canucks. Let me see what I can do..... I just love those ss maddies. P.S. FYI, it was 73 degrees here today......


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

I have a buddy that has a saying for anytime he does something he thinks is cool

It goes like this:


That.......... just.......... happened....................OH NOOOOO!!!!!!!!!



P.S. This is a public service announcement, do not drink and donate, its just waaaaay too much fun. lol


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I dropped of my donation this morning at the PO.

Thank you for spearheading this and to all the donors.

9405503699300455175925


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Just got a donation this morning from batsh!tcrazy Scott (sdlaird)



> Payment From: Scott
> Amount: $125.00
> Balance: $0.00
> Optional Note: YO. tell that Canuck Terry "The I'm Not a Lawyer guy" that the U.S. should have invaded in the 1700s


So, are per his request: *YO. tell that Canuck Terry "The I'm Not a Lawyer guy" that the U.S. should have invaded in the 1700s* (I figure I'd put it in bold for ya :thumb

A couple thing to point out:
1) Scott is now in the lead for the SSM box with $225
2) He is #2 in most tickets accumulated with 15 tickets so far!!!

WTG!!!!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Just got a donation this morning from batsh!tcrazy Scott (sdlaird)
> 
> So, are per his request: *YO. tell that Canuck Terry "The I'm Not a Lawyer guy" that the U.S. should have invaded in the 1700s* (I figure I'd put it in bold for ya :thumb
> 
> ...


FYI, I'm just messin with our friendly neighbors north of the border. :kicknuts:oke::mrgreen::mrgreen:

I really do like you guys!! :hug::hug:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> FYI, I'm just messin with our friendly neighbors north of the border. :kicknuts:oke::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> I really do like you guys!! :hug::hug:


He's a transplant Cannuck so we can give him lots of good shit. BTW Terry how is it up there I may come visit you and Craig and some of the others some day.

Also if the bidding $numbers$ for the box of maduros ever gets into the Real Men amounts I might have a surprise for him or her.:gossip: :mischief: :gossip: :tape:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Way to entice Dave, way to entice. You should post a pic of your stash with "ennie meenie miney moe, catch a cee-gar by its toe, if it's plumy, let it go, ennie meenie miney moe"

By the way, I love that gum commercial where the tiger says "Do I really have to holler?" LOL.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Got 3 more boxes of donations today. I'll post pics as soon as I can.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Dave you might want to wait a while before you head north...its snowing today...2nd time this week. Im a bit tight, so probably wont be able to make REAL MAN donations this time lol..but maybe enough to make it kinda fun...

Matt check your amazon please



sdlaird said:


> FYI, I'm just messin with our friendly neighbors north of the border. :kicknuts:oke::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> I really do like you guys!! :hug::hug:


lol... its all in good fun my bro!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

BWAHAHAHAHA. This just showed up in my email:



> Payment From: terry
> Amount: $50.00
> Balance: $50.00
> Optional Note: Please tell that crazy Scott guy that America DID invade canada in the 1700's....and lost!! muwahaha


...again... "Please tell that crazy Scott guy that America DID invade canada in the 1700's....and lost!! muwahaha" :biglaugh:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> BWAHAHAHAHA. This just showed up in my email:
> 
> ...again... "Please tell that crazy Scott guy that America DID invade canada in the 1700's....and lost!! muwahaha" :biglaugh:


Did I say 1700's? I meant 1970's..... lol. Now, where is that change jar????? Hey matt, I'm gonna be down in LA next week, is it OK to drop off 2,600 pennies?

Terry, did I mention that it was 72 degrees here today. I think I might cut out early and go play golf in shorts and short sleeves........ :cheeky:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

sdlaird said:


> Did I say 1700's? I meant 1970's..... lol. Now, where is that change jar????? Hey matt, I'm gonna be down in LA next week, is it OK to drop off 2,600 pennies?
> 
> Terry, did I mention that it was 72 degrees here today. I think I might cut out early and go play golf in shorts and short sleeves........ :cheeky:


LOL. No problem. I'm sure my bank would be more than happy to see me walk in with them!

And yes, the weather over the last couple of days has been perfect here in So Cal :mrgreen:


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

This shit is too funny....ound: 

you guys crack me up....

btw it was 78 here in So Cal :bitchslap: :smoke:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> Way to entice Dave, way to entice. You should post a pic of your stash with "ennie meenie miney moe, catch a cee-gar by its toe, if it's plumy, let it go, ennie meenie miney moe"
> 
> By the way, I love that gum commercial where the tiger says "Do I really have to holler?" LOL.


Yeah that's a funny one, how about the rescue a black panther couple who can't sleep LOL

PS
Giving is great and I do tend to um make it help but remember don't give more than anyone can afford guy's just an FYI

Way cool So Good Job you both are Real Men


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Yeah that's a funny one, how about the rescue a black panther couple who can't sleep LOL
> 
> PS
> Giving is great and I do tend to um make it help but remember don't give more than anyone can afford guy's just an FYI
> ...


I haven't seen that one. Im sure I can find it on youtube or something.

No worries, Dave, giving is great indeed, we can all stand to dig deep every once in a while and I could not imagine many causes that are more worthy.

Ahhh yes, Southern California. I grew up and went to school down there before heading to the Central Valley. However, I can look out my window and see the snow covered Sierra Mountains. I can also see them while driving to the golf course ..... :mullet::boxing:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

That


Just


Happened



OH NO!!!

nuff said.....

:boxing:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Holy Balls... Well... Considering we are talking about Dave I should have known better, but still I find myself shocked and humbled. Photos coming soon.


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

sdlaird said:


> Terry, did I mention that it was 72 degrees here today. I think I might cut out early and go play golf in shorts and short sleeves........ :cheeky:


ok now you just crossed the line

thats just cruel

yeh now just for that im not gonna feel a bit guilty about winning those short stories

on a serious note - i cant believe that there arent a bunch of guys trying to win the "special prize" being offered up by Ian & Pete - im sure it will be something very cool because these guys dont mess around


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

> Payment From: Scott
> Amount: $50.00
> Balance: $50.00
> Optional Note: Insert your favorite "Strange Brew" reference here. I'm going with "I'm gonna steam roll you, eh!











"He once got our dead battery goin' by mixin' bird feces and spit, cause there's like acids in it, eh?"

And yes... let's not forget the 42 badass prizes that will be won along with The Mouse and Pinheads Lockbox of Doom... I mean Lockbox of Mystery!!!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

A ridiculous prize already won courtesy of Dave...










Don't need to age these apparently.










Yeah... The whole set of Monsters (including Boris)


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> A ridiculous prize already won courtesy of Dave...
> 
> Don't need to age these apparently.
> 
> Yeah... The whole set of Monsters (including Boris)


Ho

ly

Crap :faint: (there needs to be a cigar boner emoticon. or a dude crapping his pants. just saying.)


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

beautiful!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Holy....well what do you say really!!?? You're an amazing BOTL Dave.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

WOW! What a prize!

And BUMP, FINAL WEEK!!!!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thom(Shortfuse) sent 25 loose cigars, a box of Nica Libre and 5-5 Count Herf-a-doors!

















gasdocok sent 25 great looking smokes!









The_Brain sent 200! Yes 200 cigars! Narf!! (Sorry couldn't help myself :biggrin1









And last but certainly not least I want to thank Bob(trilobyte) for helping me solve my donation storage problems by sending this...


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I got in a great donation of 2 bundles equalling a total of 40 cigars today from Johnpaul. Thanks!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

We are in our last week of what has turned out to be a great troop rally so far. Here is where we stand with donations:

Cigars: 977
Other Items: $315 (estimated value)
Cash: $910
Total Donors: 24

With 24 donors and 42 prizes available, plus Ian and Pete's lockbox of doom, and Smelvis's box of Short Story Maduros it looks like there will be some great winnings going on!!!!

Let keep the momentum strong as we round the final corner!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Just a suggestion but you can as you stated extend it a week or so remember it will be awhile before the next one and it may take awhile to build regulars.

PS
I am also having trouble boxing up my troop stuff I just can't do it myself and Justin and my family has been moving my stuff so it's kind of hard to ask them for more help given that they drive over an hour each way to get a load.

Thanks very well run rally guy's 

Dave old troop guy 

PSS

I still see you need lighters from dealextreme and humi packs from cigars international no sales as of late.

Okay all done now


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Matt, you have another donation coming in. Unless I'm mistaken, I think I'm in the lead again


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

> Payment From: Adam K
> Amount: $150.00
> Balance: $150.00
> Optional Note:


I gotta add this up! This is craziness. Who's in the lead??!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, that makes $300 from me.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Well, that would put you first!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hell yeah! This soldier is gonna win!!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Kozzman in the lead, ANIMAL!!!!

CMON PEOPLE DONATE NOW AND WIN!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Come on guys lets get some donations in!!!!!!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain: *So far the mystery box from the Herfabomber and the_brain is being won by Johnpaul with 40 sticks...

*Pinky:* Egad, come and get some people, you want this box!!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *So far the mystery box from the Herfabomber and the_brain is being won by Johnpaul with 40 sticks...
> 
> *Pinky:* Egad, come and get some people, you want this box!!!


what wins the mystery box... meaning what were the entry rules


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> what wins the mystery box... meaning what were the entry rules


*Brain: *Here is the link...


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain: *So far the mystery box from the Herfabomber and the_brain is being won by Johnpaul with 40 sticks...
> 
> *Pinky:* Egad, come and get some people, you want this box!!!


That is really cool! I'm gonna have to hold out till next year to be a challenger. I can't wait! :tu


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

aha i see.... i will do some digging tonight..... although i dont entirely trust you two.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

kapathy said:


> aha i see.... i will do some digging tonight..... although i dont entirely trust you two.


*Brain: *We can't understand why... But trust us you want to win this one, just like the last one...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ok well how about between my digging and drop shipping (with screen shot) ill have something by friday.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I just submitted an order for 100 cigars to be sent to BigSarge. So dig deep, Kev


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

kozz, i wish i could..... i will be sending more but i doubt ill beat 100.......... well i got to 80..... but im not real proud of alot thats in the bag.... so no mystery box for me.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I don't know whats going on in here but I just boxed up my donation for troops to ship out after work


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Awesome Josh!! 

Come on puffers, lets keep them donations coming!!! :usa2:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

kossman droppin the hammer on all fronts. I'm crushed with work this week, but I will find some time to give him a run for the title!!! lol


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking good guy's WTG


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Big Sarge, I got some sticks coming at ya: 9405 5036 9930 0459 8583 98

i'll drop it off at the post office in the morning. thanks to all who helped organize this!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I got cigar.com to donate 10 sticks as well. Do they get a prize?


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> I got cigar.com to donate 10 sticks as well. Do they get a prize?


:thumb: nice.... I don't know guys, but I say we give that extra ticket to Adam for getting a company to donate :smoke:


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ill be shipping today.... i know im supposed to ship to bigsarge but i'll send to either one who ever has a lower number of stock at the moment.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I think both me and Matt are pretty good. I'd say ship to whoever is cheaper for you.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

BigSarge said:


> I think both me and Matt are pretty good. I'd say ship to whoever is cheaper for you.


^ Yep.

The way we have it set up is to try and make it easy for you guys. If one of us has more than the other then we will just adjust it on our end as to who will send what until its back to even. This way puffers wont have to worry about it. So, there is no wrong person to send to between Pete and myself.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ok sounds good, ill have a dc at some point today...at the moment im lazy and dont feel like going downstairs


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ok off to the po..... heading to pete.....

9405 5036 9930 0460 9211 80


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Well I guess the USPS lost the package I had sent to Matt with goodies in it... I'll ship something tomorrow to Pete to make sure the guys get something.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Evonnida said:


> Well I guess the USPS lost the package I had sent to Matt with goodies in it... I'll ship something tomorrow to Pete to make sure the guys get something.


Did it go out Priority of First Class?


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Did it go out Priority of First Class?


It was priority, but I did it online and forgot to copy the DC#. Now, they say they have no record of me ordering the shipping label. I guess I really shouldn't be surprised. Who knows, maybe it will turn up before the end of the month.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Hopefully ray:. If not then they should have already sent it back to you.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

If you did the online print and ship it should have a log of it. I have gone back and looked at my log a number of times to find DC numbers and dates.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> If you did the online print and ship it should have a log of it. I have gone back and looked at my log a number of times to find DC numbers and dates.


That's what I usually do, however since they redesigned their site, none of my history is there.

EDIT: I finally got a hold of someone who helped me... I was given the DC# 9405503699300450492638 and it shows as delivered. Matt, it was a medium flat rate, is there a chance that it was set aside and you weren't notified?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I'll head to my PO right now and see what they say.

Edit: at the PO now. They're looking for it. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Well this sucks. I went to the PO and spoke with a guy there that I grabbed a couple packages from last week. He remembered a package for me in a pacakge delivery box. He even remembered the box number. Usually they put a notice of key in my box and I can open the package box with that key (key 33 to goes to box 33). After searching for the box, having the people in the back look for it, a manager look for it, and another counter person look for it they think that they left the box key in the wrong PO Box. They opened all of the package boxes to check to see if it was still here and it was a no go. So, someone out there got a key in there PO Box and took the package for themselves according to USPS. I'm a bit pissed to say the least. 

Erich, I'm gonna PM you and we can figure this out.

Matt


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

any idea when that could have been..... i mean a box of cigars for a person not expecting cigars would check the name on the box and maybe bring it back.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

kapathy said:


> any idea when that could have been..... i mean a box of cigars for a person not expecting cigars would check the name on the box and maybe bring it back.


Delivery shows the 22nd. So its been 5 days. IDK, hopefully someone would do the right thing. I know I would but you never know.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

package in bound big sarge!!!! should be there tomorrow


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

Sending out a package tomorrow!

9101 9010 5074 4018 4833 82


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Delivery shows the 22nd. So its been 5 days. IDK, hopefully someone would do the right thing. I know I would but you never know.


well i mean i dont have a po box so i dont know how often they are checked... so maybe they just picked it up yesterday and there is still hope they bring it back..... otherwise id post a" missing" poster at the po box with a flat rate stapled to it.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

kapathy said:


> well i mean i dont have a po box so i dont know how often they are checked... so maybe they just picked it up yesterday and there is still hope they bring it back.....* otherwise id post a" missing" poster at the po box with a flat rate stapled to it.*


:laugh::banana::smoke:


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

I think I had my head up my ass for most of the month since I forgot about donating.

30 assorted sticks will be heading to you BigSarge hopefully tomorrow. Will post DC when I send them.


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

As promised: 0312 0090 0002 1915 4957


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks to the generosity of Shawn and Ian (Oldmso and Brain), 45 sticks on their way!

9405 5036 9930 0463 3982 62

(from them, not me :cheer2


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Picked up 7 packages today! Will post pics as soon as I can. Thank you all!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*EXTENDING THIS ANOTHER WEEK UNTIL APRIL 6th DUE TO POPULAR DEMAND!!*

Let's get those packages mailed out!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*SOOOOOOOOOO MANY CHANCES TO WIN!*

Pete(BigSarge)	*Bomb*
Kipp(primetime76)	*Mystery 5 Pack*
Derek(aninjaforallseasons)	*2 DE JD4*
Matt(SoCalOCMatt)	*Master Blend Set (1,2,3)*
Kevin(Kapathy)	*Cohiba Travel Humi*
Eric(EDogg)	*Custom Humi*
Ray(Rock31)	*Pink Pony Surprise*
Erich(Evonnida)	*Cain Sampler*
Erich (Evonnida) *Candela Sampler*
Dustin(titlowda)	*Mystery 5 Pack*
Shawn(Oldmso54)	*Fuente Sampler*
Thom(ShortFuse)	*Surprise*
Shuckins	*5er Pipe Baccy*
Shuckins	*600 g Pipe Baccy*
Shuckins	*Sultan Travel Humi*
Shuckins	*Ron Stacy Edmundo Box*
Shuckins	*Ron Stacy Corona Box*
dav0	Tatuaje *Old Man & The C*
Ray (Rock31)	*Chateau Real Sampler*
Juicestain	*6er of LE/LR Tatuaje*
WyldKnyght	*Cigar Band Journal and a 5'er*
lostdog	*Apocalypse corona 5er*
Johnpaul	*PDR super sampler*
smelvis	*Cigar Bomb*
smelvis	*Xkar Soft Flame Carbon Fibre*
smelvis	*Blazer Torch Lighter*
smelvis	*Blazer Torch Lighter*
smelvis	*Vector triple flame torch*
Pale Horse	*Pipe starter kit*
Shortfuse	*PSD4 clock*
apollyon9515	*5ver of CoRo*
Shortfuse	*Smokers Tool*
SoCalOCMatt	*5er LP 9 Piggies*
LOB	*LOB Carpet Bombing*
Smelvis	*La Traviata Jar and Cigars*
Deep	*Mystery Prize*
Oldmso54	*Maria Mancini Robusto Box of 8*
Team Infidal	*Group Bombing*
Glen Case (Owner of Kristoff)	*Sampler and Swag*
Wallbright *Restored Estate Pipe*
Hopperb *CFCA 2011 Coffin*
Hopperb *CFCA 2011 Coffin*
*Anonymous Team Bomb*

If anything is missing just PM me, if you see your name and are not able to fulfill please PM ME ASAP!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

So what's the total for the cigars donated contest? I need to know how many sticks I have to send as well  Also, what's the money donations at? I need to win that too lol


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> *EXTENDING THIS ANOTHER WEEK UNTIL APRIL 6th DUE TO POPULAR DEMAND!!*
> 
> Let's get those packages mailed out!!


*Brain: *Then the winner (or want to be winner) of the mystery box now has until 4/6 too...

*Pinky:* Egad, Brain they should really want it...

*Brain:* Yes, just like the lockbox last rally!!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

CMON! the_brain needs some new blood!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Alright. Got a box in today from Pianoman178. He sent a gallon bag FULL of cigars. Here's the pr0n:




























Thats a total of 43 cigars. WTG sir. Thank you very much!!!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I owe some generous BOTLs recognition and pics for their donations. Swamped at work but now that it's the weekend I'll get them posted today.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Without further ado...

lopezoscar03 and his "Pops" donated 42 Cigars and 8 Cutters from Cuban Crafters!









Android sent 10 tasty looking smokes!









JoshLucky13 sent 50 cigars!









Kozzman555 donated 110!









Kapathy sent 80 great smokes!









Ekengland sent 92 cigars!









Got a box of 24 Olivia Maduros from andrprosh!









Bigslowrock sent 42 great looking cigars!









Thank you all very much! Puff members continue to amaze me!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Awesome donations!

Way to go guys!!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

only good thing about those famous hondurans i sent is the date on the bottom, and damn you kozz and your dropshipping magic cart!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Well done fellas, wish I could give you all RG... But I have run out...


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

LOL Kev. I just placed another order. I gotta beat HopperB and his 246 cigars he's donated thus far. With my latest order, I think I'm ahead of him  That box of SSM's is mine!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> LOL Kev. I just placed another order. I gotta beat HopperB and his 246 cigars he's donated thus far. With my latest order, I think I'm ahead of him  That box of SSM's is mine!


uhhh, not so fast.... I'm gonna dig through the seat cushions for some spare change today. Who knows what I'll find in there.....


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> uhhh, not so fast.... I'm gonna dig through the seat cushions for some spare change today. Who knows what I'll find in there.....


If that's how you're gonna play, I just placed another order


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> LOL Kev. I just placed another order. I gotta beat HopperB and his 246 cigars he's donated thus far. With my latest order, I think I'm ahead of him  That box of SSM's is mine!


Cigar total is for the lock box. The SSM is for money


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Cigar total is for the lock box. The SSM is for money


Shhhhhh! I had him confused for a second or three.....


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Oh. Dammit. Guess I'll have to donate some more cash.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

And the battle continues:



> Payment From: Scott
> Amount: $50.00
> Balance: $0.00
> Optional Note: Lookie what I found under the cushions in the couch. Kozz is goin down...cant let him win everything


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Lol, nah. I'm still winning everything.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

Looking at these threads is the big reason I stay on Puff. Everybody thats donated a prize, cigars, cash, etc is a winner. You really dont understand the boost in morale you're sending to "Your Soldiers" down range. 

The generousity that exists between BOTLs is only shadowed by the sacrifices the men and women of our Armed Forces will endure to keep our country safe. I love all of you and am fortunate to serve on your behalf.


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Looking at these threads is the big reason I stay on Puff. Everybody thats donated a prize, cigars, cash, etc is a winner. You really dont understand the boost in morale you're sending to "Your Soldiers" down range.
> 
> The generousity that exists between BOTLs is only shadowed by the sacrifices the men and women of our Armed Forces will endure to keep our country safe. I love all of you and am fortunate to serve on your behalf.


well said Thom...


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

You confused Kozz??? 

Thats almost as impressive as confusing Kipp! Did you use a mirror?


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

ShortFuse said:


> Looking at these threads is the big reason I stay on Puff. Everybody thats donated a prize, cigars, cash, etc is a winner. You really dont understand the boost in morale you're sending to "Your Soldiers" down range.
> 
> The generousity that exists between BOTLs is only shadowed by the sacrifices the men and women of our Armed Forces will endure to keep our country safe. I love all of you and am fortunate to serve on your behalf.


Damn Thom. That's a pretty emotional post.

Now go take your Midol


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Damn Thom. That's a pretty emotional post.
> 
> Now go take your Midol


I'm nursing a pretty wicked hangover.. We did some NCOPD and OPD at my house last night. Burnt about half a box of cubans, 3 racks of ribs, and cases of beer. I'll post a DC tomorrow to settle your ass down.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

You are obsessed with my ass. And only pansies get hangovers. Did downing those 3 wine coolers get to you?


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> You are obsessed with my ass. And only pansies get hangovers. Did downing those 3 wine coolers get to you?


yeah... me, your mom, and your sister were bonging Zimas. It got a little weird when they were doing body shots off each other, but they're good people. They were nice enough to make me eggs this morning before they called for a cab. How much is a cab back to Nebraska BTW? I hope they make due with the coupon for a free foot long and $3 bucks I left on the nighstand.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

My sister is 13. I'm calling the police.


----------



## ShortFuse (Jun 6, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> My sister is 13. I'm calling the police.


The cops were there last night... she just started doing the robot and said "Sorry for Party Rocking"

EDIT: I figure we coulda just talked smack to each other the whole month and kept this thread on the top? Well, theres next time!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, I DO like being on top....


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Got a big donation today in a large Tupperware with a blue lid. Can't make out the name on the return address. Please PM me if you are the donor.


----------



## Hopperb (Jul 29, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> LOL Kev. I just placed another order. I gotta beat HopperB and his 246 cigars he's donated thus far. With my latest order, I think I'm ahead of him  That box of SSM's is mine!


Hey I didn't know there was a competition here. Now I needto work on emptying a cooler and send more :smokin:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hopperb said:


> Hey I didn't know there was a competition here. Now I needto work on emptying a cooler and send more :smokin:


















"Good, Good!"


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*SOOOOOOOOOO MANY CHANCES TO WIN!*

Pete(BigSarge)	*Bomb*
Kipp(primetime76)	*Mystery 5 Pack*
Derek(aninjaforallseasons)	*2 DE JD4*
Matt(SoCalOCMatt)	*Master Blend Set (1,2,3)*
Kevin(Kapathy)	*Cohiba Travel Humi*
Eric(EDogg)	*Custom Humi*
Ray(Rock31)	*Pink Pony Surprise*
Erich(Evonnida)	*Cain Sampler*
Erich (Evonnida) *Candela Sampler*
Dustin(titlowda)	*Mystery 5 Pack*
Shawn(Oldmso54)	*Fuente Sampler*
Thom(ShortFuse)	*Surprise*
Shuckins	*5er Pipe Baccy*
Shuckins	*600 g Pipe Baccy*
Shuckins	*Sultan Travel Humi*
Shuckins	*Ron Stacy Edmundo Box*
Shuckins	*Ron Stacy Corona Box*
dav0	Tatuaje *Old Man & The C*
Ray (Rock31)	*Chateau Real Sampler*
Juicestain	*6er of LE/LR Tatuaje*
WyldKnyght	*Cigar Band Journal and a 5'er*
lostdog	*Apocalypse corona 5er*
Johnpaul	*PDR super sampler*
smelvis	*Cigar Bomb*
smelvis	*Xkar Soft Flame Carbon Fibre*
smelvis	*Blazer Torch Lighter*
smelvis	*Blazer Torch Lighter*
smelvis	*Vector triple flame torch*
Pale Horse	*Pipe starter kit*
Shortfuse	*PSD4 clock*
apollyon9515	*5ver of CoRo*
Shortfuse	*Smokers Tool*
SoCalOCMatt	*5er LP 9 Piggies*
LOB	*LOB Carpet Bombing*
Smelvis	*La Traviata Jar and Cigars*
Deep	*Travel Humi*
Deep *Tatuaje Swag*
Deep *Ashtray*
Oldmso54	*Maria Mancini Robusto Box of 8*
Team Infidal	*Group Bombing*
Glen Case (Owner of Kristoff)	*Sampler and Swag*
Wallbright *Restored Estate Pipe*
Hopperb *CFCA 2011 Coffin*
Hopperb *CFCA 2011 Coffin*
*Anonymous Team Bomb*

If anything is missing just PM me, if you see your name and are not able to fulfill please PM ME ASAP!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I got this.....Smelvis La Traviata Jar and Cigars

After I posted you want me to hold it and send to the winner since it's getting late or send to one of you. Your call Ray.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

That is fine Dave, you can send we all love and trust you!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*SOOOOOOOOOO MANY CHANCES TO WIN!*

Pete(BigSarge)	*Bomb*
Kipp(primetime76)	*Mystery 5 Pack*
Derek(aninjaforallseasons)	*2 DE JD4*
Matt(SoCalOCMatt)	*Master Blend Set (1,2,3)*
Kevin(Kapathy)	*Cohiba Travel Humi*
Eric(EDogg)	*Custom Humi*
Ray(Rock31)	*Pink Pony Surprise*
Erich(Evonnida)	*Cain Sampler*
Erich (Evonnida) *Candela Sampler*
Dustin(titlowda)	*Mystery 5 Pack*
Shawn(Oldmso54)	*Fuente Sampler*
Thom(ShortFuse)	*Surprise*
Shuckins	*5er Pipe Baccy*
Shuckins	*600 g Pipe Baccy*
Shuckins	*Sultan Travel Humi*
Shuckins	*Ron Stacy Edmundo Box*
Shuckins	*Ron Stacy Corona Box*
dav0	Tatuaje *Old Man & The C*
Ray (Rock31)	*Chateau Real Sampler*
Juicestain	*6er of LE/LR Tatuaje*
WyldKnyght	*Cigar Band Journal and a 5'er*
lostdog	*Apocalypse corona 5er*
Johnpaul	*PDR super sampler*
smelvis	*Cigar Bomb*
smelvis	*Xkar Soft Flame Carbon Fibre*
smelvis	*Blazer Torch Lighter*
smelvis	*Blazer Torch Lighter*
smelvis *La Traviata Jar and Cigars*
smelvis	*Vector triple flame torch*
Pale Horse	*Pipe starter kit*
Shortfuse	*PSD4 clock*
apollyon9515	*5ver of CoRo*
Shortfuse	*Smokers Tool*
SoCalOCMatt	*5er LP 9 Piggies*
LOB	*LOB Carpet Bombing*
Smelvis	*La Traviata Jar and Cigars*
Deep	*Travel Humi*
Deep *Tatuaje Swag*
Deep *Ashtray*
Oldmso54	*Maria Mancini Robusto Box of 8*
Team Infidal	*Group Bombing*
Glen Case (Owner of Kristoff)	*Sampler and Swag*
Wallbright *Restored Estate Pipe*
Hopperb *CFCA 2011 Coffin*
Hopperb *CFCA 2011 Coffin*
*Anonymous Team Bomb*

If anything is missing just PM me, if you see your name and are not able to fulfill please PM ME ASAP!

UPDATED


----------



## Guest (Apr 3, 2012)

Just mailed off a package to Pete, DC 0310 2010 0000 0190 7761. The AB Harvest Habanos and Undercrowns are from Kozzman, the others are from me. In the event that I would draw a prize, I would like my prize to be deferred to Kozz


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Pale Horse said:


> Just mailed off a package to Pete, DC 0310 2010 0000 0190 7761. The AB Harvest Habanos and Undercrowns are from Kozzman, the others are from me. In the event that I would draw a prize, I would like my prize to be deferred to Kozz


Cool. Thanks!

I just got a donation in from Pinhead (Ouirknotamuzd).



> Payment Details
> ----------------------
> Payment From: Peter
> Amount: $150.00
> ...


Thank you very much sir!


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

In-bound to BigSarge, mostly solid budget smokes and CANDY! Om nom nom!

0310 3490 0000 0240 6613


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Cool. Thanks!
> 
> I just got a donation in from Pinhead (Ouirknotamuzd).
> 
> Thank you very much sir!


don't thank me yet, Dude.....I just sent an additional 50 bucks to both you and the Sledgehammer, which should put me in the cash donation lead at 400 bucks

Ancient Dave....you can send that box of SS maddies to either Matt or Pete...the troops deserve them more than I do.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Hmmm, Pete, I'm at $400 as well. Interesting....


I take that back. I'm at $500 now. Just made another payment


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> don't thank me yet, Dude.....I just sent an additional 50 bucks to both you and the Sledgehammer, which should put me in the cash donation lead at 400 bucks
> 
> Ancient Dave....you can send that box of SS maddies to either Matt or Pete...the troops deserve them more than I do.


LOL. Can I thank you now???



> Payment Details
> ----------------------
> Payment From: Peter
> Amount: $50.00
> ...





kozzman555 said:


> Hmmm, Pete, I'm at $400 as well. Interesting....
> 
> I take that back. I'm at $500 now. Just made another payment


Crazy bastage!


> Payment Details
> ----------------------
> Payment From: Adam
> Amount: $100.00
> ...


:faint:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> LOL. Can I thank you now???
> 
> sure...why not
> 
> ...


Bravo, Adam...well done, Sir....I don't really care if I win the cash donation prize, I'm just trying to help drain your accounts so you can't afford to drop-ship terrorize any more Puffers....I know..it's perverse, but a guy has to have a little fun in Lifeound:ound:ound:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I gotta say, this is a damned expensive box of SSM's LOL!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Hey!!! Where am I at $$ wise?? Lost track!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

sdlaird said:


> Hey!!! Where am I at $$ wise?? Lost track!


So did I. lol. BRB with the amount.

Edit: Looks like $325


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Thank you Adam! Sent $100 on the 1st. I think you guys were already tracking that in his total.

And thank you Pete! Sent a total of $200 to me so I believe that's $400 overall from Pinhead between me and Matt.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> So did I. lol. BRB with the amount.
> 
> Edit: Looks like $325


Those rat f$%&ing Bastages trying to out do and upstage me!!!

Well, actually, they are doing a pretty good job of it..... Already emptied out the change jar and cleaned out the couch cushions. There's always the car ashtray...... (And, of course, stripping for dollars.....)


----------



## Staxed (Oct 16, 2011)

Hey BigSarge, just making sure you got the box I sent for Shawn and Ian, didn't see it mentioned yet so making sure it wasn't lost in the mail , says it was delivered on the 31st


----------



## andrprosh (Apr 5, 2011)

Incredible generosity!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Damn WTG Guy's

Sorry I forgot all about this and smoked the whole box while herfing oh well it's the thought that counts


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

LOLOL dave. I wouldn't be surprised. Those things are delicious!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> don't thank me yet, Dude.....I just sent an additional 50 bucks to both you and the Sledgehammer, which should put me in the cash donation lead at 400 bucks
> 
> Ancient Dave....you can send that box of SS maddies to either Matt or Pete...the troops deserve them more than I do.





kozzman555 said:


> Hmmm, Pete, I'm at $400 as well. Interesting....
> 
> I take that back. I'm at $500 now. Just made another payment





ouirknotamuzd said:


> Bravo, Adam...well done, Sir....I don't really care if I win the cash donation prize, I'm just trying to help drain your accounts so you can't afford to drop-ship terrorize any more Puffers....I know..it's perverse, but a guy has to have a little fun in Lifeound:ound:ound:


You two are just INSANE IN THE MEMBRANE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Got some more donations in yesterday!

First up is a combined donation of 45 smokes from The_Brain and Oldmso54!









Then a mystery donor sent 70 cigars! I can't make out the name in the return address, look like it's from Johnston, IA 50131. PM me if this is you!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

kozzman555 said:


> LOLOL dave. I wouldn't be surprised. Those things are delicious!


They sure are Adam like candy. But of course I may find a box somewhere since you Rockefellers stepped up mighty big twas a beautiful sight guy's


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

That is mighty kind of you Dave. I can only imagine how hard it is for you to give a box of those up. I bet the mailman will have to fight you for the box LOL


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> Those rat f$%&ing Bastages trying to out do and upstage me!!!
> 
> Well, actually, they are doing a pretty good job of it..... Already emptied out the change jar and cleaned out the couch cushions. There's always the car ashtray...... (And, of course, stripping for dollars.....)


you might make more by not stripping, Scott...it's like when I used to sing karaeoke..I sucked at it, so I got the bright idea of making a t-shirt that said "buy me a drink and I won't sing"....worked like a charmound:



WyldKnyght said:


> You two are just INSANE IN THE MEMBRANE!!!!!!!!!!


the jury is still out on that, Sir, but I'm confident that the judge will show leniency considering the worthy cause it's for.



smelvis said:


> They sure are Adam like candy. But of course I may find a box somewhere since you Rockefellers stepped up mighty big twas a beautiful sight guy's


just send 'em to Kozz, Ancient Dave....he'll be broke when this Rally is over, so hook a Brother upound:ound:ound:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Aw thank you Pete, but it's not over yet. And noone likes a quitter!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Aw thank you Pete, but it's not over yet. And noone likes a quitter!


who said anything about quitting?.....2 boxes plus are on their way to The Sledgehammer as I type.....and just for a little extra fun....a certain item from a certain Ranger's wish list is on it's way to Georgia also as I type.

oh, and if by some chance my donation wins a prize, I transfer the prize to Kozz

Pinhead Jr.: "And that how it's done..SUCK ON THAT, LLAMA!!!..AAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

Herfabomber: " MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

WTF is all this "transfer my prize to kozz" bullshiat? It's like a bomb, by proxy. I call shenanigans. If I win a prize, I want the box defecated in, the cigars peed on and sent to Pete.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> WTF is all this "transfer my prize to kozz" bullshiat? It's like a bomb, by proxy. I call shenanigans. If I win a prize, I want the box defecated in, the cigars peed on and sent to Pete.


I don't think BigSarge would appreciate that very much, Adam

Pinhead Jr.: "Shenanigans!!!!"


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> you might make more by not stripping, Scott...it's like when I used to sing karaeoke..I sucked at it, so I got the bright idea of making a t-shirt that said "buy me a drink and I won't sing"....worked like a charmound:
> 
> F That! :wacko: Them bitches:spank: (and I mean that in the nicest possible way:kiss like my groove!!:whoo: bolt:makes call for custom made shirt that says "Donate to the troops and I wont show you my perfecto!":banplease


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

Believe it or not... I come home from work and see a busted up looking package sitting on my porch. I check the label and it's the package I sent to Matt way back on 3/19! I thought for sure this thing was gone! Well I opened it and everything seems to be okay except the box it was all packaged in. I'm going to re hydrate the water pillows in there, add some more sticks and beef jerky and ship again tomorrow hopefully.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

awesome! glad it came back, whats the stamp say?

"Uhhh we screwed up?"


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

:woohoo: :woohoo: :woohoo: at least its not gone forever!!!!!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Holy Crap that's awesome!!! Does it say why they returned it? Crazy USPS shows delivered!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

was lost now its found


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

*~~FINAL DAY~~*

Yep, we've come down to the final day of the 2012 Spring Troop Rally!!!

If you have anything in the air or something that was sent that we have not posted then please PM Ray (Rock31) and let him know. If you have something packed up and ready to go then please PM Ray!

(Of course we always take dontations even if they are outside of a rally.)


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

matt, i think big sarge has all my stuff. might be a 12 cigar sampler i ordered for the troops still in there air.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> *~~FINAL DAY~~*
> 
> Yep, we've come down to the final day of the 2012 Spring Troop Rally!!!
> 
> ...


My package was delivered to Big Sarge yesterday, but rally entries really aren't necessary.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

gosh said:


> My package was delivered to Big Sarge yesterday, but rally entries really aren't necessary.


Yes they are or we will have to mail the prizes to ourselves and video us smoking cigars ment for you then YouTube it for all to see while we laugh at you. :sl

:biggrin:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

I have several donations that came in this week I need to post up. I'll get that done tonight or tomorrow at the latest. Thanks to everyone who helped make this a success!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Prize drawing will go off sometime next weekend, this way all stragglers get to us and raffle prizes are verified with tickets!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

ooooh. And I have some pipe stuff. So, any of are into pipes let us know if you want to be eligable for the pipe goodies!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I just talked to Justin he is coming over to box up my stash of Troop stuff we will split them into two piles. I am going to keep 200/300 to hand out to troops as I travel but you won't notice there gone there are several coolers full plus a bunch of humi packs, lighetrs jeez a sh**tload of playing card and other stuff. Brad may come over and help as well. Sorry it has taken so long a bitch needing help to wilpe my butt dammit.

:usa2: Great Job on the rally Brothers I am proud of all you youngsters even Pete  :usa2:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> I have several donations that came in this week I need to post up. I'll get that done tonight or tomorrow at the latest. Thanks to everyone who helped make this a success!


*Brain:* We'll wait for those to post to make sure we have the right mystery box winner...


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

This was a lot of fun to participate in and it was more fun to follow the smack talk! When are we doing it again?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Got a box of 63 Cigars and 2 Boxes of Cigarills from John (jerobinson17)!!!! :rockon:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Just took a quick look and we have almost 300 rally tickets given out!!! :whoo::whoo:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Okay here we go at last!

Pinhead Pete sent 58 cigars for the troops!









Gosh sent 55 cigars and lots of goodies!









USrower321 sent 30 nice smokes!









And Kozz, or as I like to call him Dead Man Walking, sent 265 cigars and 2 ashtrays!!!!









Thank you again to everyone who has been so generous supporting the troops!

This is a picture of my current stock of cigars for the troops.
















That's five big coolers full of cigars!!!!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

Wow, thats a nice stash for our troops!

looks like Kozz is going for broke...wtg bro!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

YAY!

Great start Puffers! Thank you guys for everything.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

ejgarnut said:


> Wow, thats a nice stash for our troops!
> 
> looks like Kozz is going for broke...wtg bro!


I think you mean "going broke", Sir


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

You wish Pete, you wish.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Guy's
Thanks to Justin and Brad we have all the cigars and goodies loaded up, We still have a few boxes of foods and personal care stuff to load but it was a long day.

Here is a picture now we just need to get UPS shipping labels and they will be on there way.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:

You guys freaking ROCK!

Been laggin on the humi a little bit (hey, I gotta lotta work on the table ) but it's coming together very nice and should be finished by next week in time to ship to our lucky winner (whoever that may be):whoo::whoo:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Looking Good Eric!


----------



## skfr518 (Jul 4, 2011)

Sorry I am not photogenic


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> Okay here we go at last!
> 
> Pinhead Pete sent 58 cigars for the troops!
> 
> ...


Slight error. Kozz sent 267 cigars not 265 .


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
> 
> You guys freaking ROCK!
> 
> Been laggin on the humi a little bit (hey, I gotta lotta work on the table ) but it's coming together very nice and should be finished by next week in time to ship to our lucky winner (whoever that may be):whoo::whoo:


If it's coming to me take you're time I'm willing to wait if you're a little behind !!! LOL LOL LOL


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> Slight error. Kozz sent 267 cigars not 265 .


*Brain:* I think it is safe to say that Kozz wins the Mystery Box... Did we miss a larger entry?!?


----------



## usrower321 (Mar 27, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> :banana::banana::banana::banana::banana:
> 
> You guys freaking ROCK!
> 
> Been laggin on the humi a little bit (hey, I gotta lotta work on the table ) but it's coming together very nice and should be finished by next week in time to ship to our lucky winner (whoever that may be):whoo::whoo:


Holy crap Eric that looks awesome! I'm sure whoever wins it will be willing to wait as long as it takes!


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

skfr518 said:


> Sorry I am not photogenic


Ditto.


----------



## Sulli74 (Mar 23, 2012)

I would like to join this group but noticed it is by invite only. I am an active soldier would love to help and be part of this


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

Sulli74 said:


> I would like to join this group but noticed it is by invite only. I am an active soldier would love to help and be part of this


sulli, it's not by invite, anyone is welcome to donate. i'll wait for someone else to answer, but i'm not sure what the deadline was for receiving donations. it was supposed to end in March, but was extended into April, there might still be a chance to participate.

well done everybody! that is A LOT of cigars!!!

and Kozz has confirmed my suspicion that he's not right in the head...


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah, just because the rally is over doesn't mean you can't donate to the troops!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

bwahahahahaah so kozz is winning a lock box from the two people he taunts more than anyone else....bwahahahahah this will be entertaining.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

kapathy said:


> bwahahahahaah so kozz is winning a lock box from the two people he taunts more than anyone else....bwahahahahah this will be entertaining.


....Aren't you supposed to be on my side?


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

kozzman555 said:


> ....Aren't you supposed to be on my side?


yes, but that doesnt mean i cant be entertained... Ya see this is a prize not a bomb, a bomb would require a different responce, but since you fought hard to win this to the victor goes the spoils.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Well, since it's JUST a prize and not a vindictive bomb, I should be ok.


----------



## Sulli74 (Mar 23, 2012)

I am waging to join the group


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

kozzman555 said:


> I should be ok.


heh!

famous last words


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Adam is an animal.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Sulli74 said:


> I am waging to join the group


you've got a PM


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* I think it is safe to say that Kozz wins the Mystery Box... Did we miss a larger entry?!?


ummmmmmmmmmmmmmm...nope....and once again, The Universe smiles down benevolently upon myself and the mouse



kapathy said:


> bwahahahahaah so kozz is winning a lock box from the two people he taunts more than anyone else....bwahahahahah this will be entertaining.


not the word I would have used personally, but yes, it will provide lots of amusement.



kozzman555 said:


> ....Aren't you supposed to be on my side?


not when something funnier is on the horizon, Sir



kozzman555 said:


> Well, since it's JUST a prize and not a vindictive bomb, I should be ok.


yeah, you'll be fine, Adam...it's not like me or the mouse are vindictive or insane or mean-spirited or anything....

Pinhead Jr.: "Dude, you're gonna f^&k him up, aintcha?"

Herfabomber: "Nah, Junior....that would be..vindictive...MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"



ejgarnut said:


> heh!
> 
> famous last words


yeah..it's kinda like when Abraham Lincoln said to his wife "Yaknow, Honey, tonight's a good night to go to the theatre.":biglaugh::biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Ummm, shenanigans.....right?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Ummm, shenanigans.....right?


*Brain:* Yes... Of course... Nothing to worry about...


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Yes... Of course... Nothing to worry about...


Thank god. Because if there are two people here on puff I can take at their word it's gotta be you and Pete. Whew! I was worried for a minute

*Immediately flees to Cheyenne Mountain and goes into DEFCON 1*


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I need to know who to send the SSM's to BTW guy's also whoever wins the glass jar of Olivias? as well someone can please PM the address of who gets what.

Thanks great rally guy's and wtg Puff People as usual you are always there. I am thrilled you embraced the new Troop Foursome as you have me before. It's quite frankly an honor seeing this still going and it makes me very happy


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

smelvis said:


> I need to know who to send the SSM's to BTW guy's also whoever wins the glass jar of Olivias? as well someone can please PM the address of who gets what.
> 
> Thanks great rally guy's and wtg Puff People as usual you are always there. I am thrilled you embraced the new Troop Foursome as you have me before. It's quite frankly an honor seeing this still going and it makes me very happy


No problem. We are double checking all entries this evening. Also, all drawings will take place this weekend.


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Thank god. Because if there are two people here on puff I can take at their word it's gotta be you and Pete. Whew! I was worried for a minute
> 
> *Immediately flees to Cheyenne Mountain and goes into DEFCON 1*


Herfabomber: "Junior, he's gone underground...you know what that means, right?"

Pinhead Jr.: "We rent mining equipment, Pops?"

Herfabomber: "Nope, there's only one way we can get to him now.....FIRE UP THE BOOM!!!-STAR!!!!!!!"

Pinhead Jr.: "YES!!!!!!...PINHEADS IN SPACE, BABEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!...YOU'RE TOTALLY SCREWED NOW, LLAMA!!!!....AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Herfabomber: "Junior, he's gone underground...you know what that means, right?"
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "We rent mining equipment, Pops?"
> 
> ...


Sorry, but the Lame-Star can't penetrate Cheyenne Mountains bunkers. You should just call it quits and save on your electric bill. Do your part for the environment.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Herfabomber: "Junior, he's gone underground...you know what that means, right?"
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "We rent mining equipment, Pops?"
> 
> ...


Don't pussyfoot around either. Turn that bitch to 11 and blow his ass away!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Sorry, but the Lame-Star can't penetrate Cheyenne Mountains bunkers. You should just call it quits and save on your electric bill. Do your part for the environment.


Yeah!!! Doesn't anyone watch Stargate, they kick every aliens a$$


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

A few last minute donations that shipped at the end of last week. One from palehorse, a nice 10 pack of RP Edge Maduros:









And another from badfinger of a giant bag of humi beads for helping to store the donations (no tickets required for this one):


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Herfabomber: "Junior, he's gone underground...you know what that means, right?"
> 
> Pinhead Jr.: "We rent mining equipment, Pops?"
> 
> ...


*Brain:* Nice try Herfabomber, the BOOM!!!-STAR is mine...



Johnpaul said:


> Don't pussyfoot around either. Turn that bitch to 11 and blow his ass away!


*Pinky:* Not a chance, 2 or 3 should suffice...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Nice try Herfabomber, the BOOM!!!-STAR is mine...


if im not mistaken the herfabomber is in possesion of the boom....star at the moment....unless of course the boom star returns home after firing upon its intended target...... :noidea: what do i know im not an evil genius mouse.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Nice try Herfabomber, the BOOM!!!-STAR is mine...
> 
> *Pinky:* Not a chance, 2 or 3 should suffice...


yes yes, 2 or 3 should be fine. It's been awhile since I've had a pillow fight


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Watch out Kozz. I think you are in for a bit more of a beat down.

The total $$$ donations have been double check and triple checked. Here are the results:

David_ESM = $100
ejgarnut = $250
Ishtar = $60
jerobinson17 = $75
kozzman555 = $500
ouirknotamuzd = $400
sdlaird = $325
_______________________
Total $1710

^ That is an AMAZING total.

:jaw:

I am double checking all of the donations that we have documented and we are looking forward to the prize drawings this weekend!!!

*PIPE SMOKERS*
Please PM myself or Ray if you enjoy pipes as we have some pipe prizes but need to know who likes pipes so that a non pipe smoker doesnt get the pipe loot!

:grouphug::thumb:


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Watch out Kozz. I think you are in for a bit more of a beat down.
> 
> The total $$$ donations have been double check and triple checked. Here are the results:
> 
> ...


Kozzy Bear sweeps the Cy Young and MVP, impressive feat. I ran outa steam. :yield::yield: Enjoy those SSMaddies *and* the binary split personality beat down coming your way. :tease: :caked: Those self mutterers are fookin nutz.

You earned both by a mile. Bravo! :tea:

Hey, any chance on a stick total? I'd like to see those numbers too! Thanks guys. Good work.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> A few last minute donations that shipped at the end of last week. One from palehorse, a nice 10 pack of RP Edge Maduros:


This was 20 cigars not 10. Stupid fat fingers!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

sdlaird said:


> Hey, any chance on a stick total? I'd like to see those numbers too! Thanks guys. Good work.


Totals have been double checked and we got in a total of

arty: *2138 cigars!* arty:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*Someone PM me and tell me where to send these prerelease JD4s before I smoke 'em myself!!!* Looking forward to seeing who the winners are!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> *Someone PM me and tell me where to send these prerelease JD4s before I smoke 'em myself!!!* Looking forward to seeing who the winners are!





socalocmatt said:


> No problem. We are double checking all entries this evening. Also, all drawings will take place this weekend.


This :biggrin:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> *Someone PM me and tell me where to send these prerelease JD4s before I smoke 'em myself!!!* Looking forward to seeing who the winners are!


Send em to me so I can do a quality check. :eyebrows:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

socalocmatt said:


> The total $$$ donations have been double check and triple checked. Here are the results:
> 
> Total $1710
> 
> ...





socalocmatt said:


> Totals have been double checked and we got in a total of
> 
> arty: *2138 cigars!* arty:


nice!

Well done - you four did a great job with this!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Everyone who donated should feel very good about those numbers. Well done fellas.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

ejgarnut said:


> nice!
> 
> Well done - you four did a great job with this!


Terry
The amazing part was in past rallies we had a ton of $20 donations not you of course you always went big as you did this time, anyway my point is that amount was raised by a handful of Crazy Puffers damn it was a fun time watching you all hash it out LOL


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

socalocmatt said:


> Totals have been double checked and we got in a total of
> 
> arty: *2138 cigars!* arty:


and a shit ton of great prizes for those who helped reach that number. both in sticks and cash.


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

With what I have left being picked up from UPS today that number should double or more way to go I call that a successful Rally guy's Great Job everyone


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

smelvis said:


> With what I have left being picked up from UPS today that number should double or more way to go I call that a successful Rally guy's Great Job everyone


They learnt from the best, Dave you paved the way for some great BOTLs to take over, you started this baby and it will always be your baby, just new babysitters


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Hey Guy's
I just watched a show a documentary about Firebase Cobra in Afghanistan where a small group of Green Berets are seen doing what they do, anyway for some reason Firebase Cobra sounds familiar I would sure like to see a couple big boxes sent to these guy's if you can get the right APO maybe some active Troops could help. My Nephew can get in trouble giving me that info.

Make me miss the troop thing all ready all I can think of now is sending a box of Cohibas or something special to them Dammit. And I whine about my health. Great show if you guy's get a chance it's called Inside the Green Berets!

Thanks


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

I'll ask around and see what I can find Dave, even if they are going to those pansy SF dudes lol


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

kozzman555 said:


> I'll ask around and see what I can find Dave, even if they are going to those pansy SF dudes lol


Thanks Adam I would be willing to send em something nice but I sent all the add on's to the guy's. Maybe we could all send some if you can get something for em LOL


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

I should also mention several Green Berets die at the end by an IED I was still watching when I first posted feel like shit now for saying it is a good show but it does show the whole truth. Please prayer for these guy's. I did not expect that the last few minutes. Makes me want to Kill them myself and I would if I could without losing a minutes sleep. 

You ever wonder why us civilians send stuff watch this show!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Prizes will be announced this weekend, probably Sunday 

Thank you for your continued support and generosity.


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Prizes will be announced this weekend, probably Sunday
> 
> Thank you for your continued support and generosity.


Great Idea ... V herf drawing?


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Nice work guys help the ROCKMAN help the troops!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Hey Guy's
> I just watched a show a documentary about Firebase Cobra in Afghanistan where a small group of Green Berets are seen doing what they do, anyway for some reason Firebase Cobra sounds familiar I would sure like to see a couple big boxes sent to these guy's if you can get the right APO maybe some active Troops could help. My Nephew can get in trouble giving me that info.
> 
> Make me miss the troop thing all ready all I can think of now is sending a box of Cohibas or something special to them Dammit. And I whine about my health. Great show if you guy's get a chance it's called Inside the Green Berets!
> ...


On it... :thumb:


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Kozz  9505 5000 2381 2104 0000 10


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Woohoo! I love SSM's


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Woohoo! I love SSM's


congrats! Good Kozz-nanegns. I couldnt keep up!


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

kozzman555 said:


> Woohoo! I love SSM's


Enjoy I had to use a bigger box  Thanks for donating so much not usual for active duty but very cool dude!


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

well done everyone! those numbers are astounding.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

smelvis said:


> Enjoy I had to use a bigger box  Thanks for donating so much not usual for active duty but very cool dude!


ummm....Why does that scare the crap out of me?


----------



## nikonnut (Dec 4, 2011)

Well done, Kozz! You deserve all the mayhem you have headed your way


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

kozzman555 said:


> ummm....Why does that scare the crap out of me?


you should be :scared: and eep:

its been nice knowing u


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

So when does this crazy party get started?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Today is the magical day!!! arty:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> ummm....Why does that scare the crap out of me?


*Brain:* Because it should...


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

socalocmatt said:


> Today is the magical day!!! arty:


:dude: :whoo: arty:


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Going to get my prize boxed up tonight so I can mail it off on the way to work tomorrow. Cannot wait to see who the lucky winners (besides the troops) are:thumb:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Alright. I spoke with Ray and he has been running around like a mad man (or mad pink pony :noidea. He's gonna try to do the drawing this tonight. If he can't then he will have it done tomorrow in the AM.

opcorn:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I am going to try and get it done tonight....if not it will be tomorrow night at the absolute latest!

I apologize but we got some unexpected home news today and it has been crazy around here this weekend.

My apologies and thanks once again to all participants, both donors and prize donors.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> I am going to try and get it done tonight....if not it will be tomorrow night at the absolute latest!
> 
> I apologize but we got some unexpected home news today and it has been crazy around here this weekend.
> 
> My apologies and thanks once again to all participants, both donors and prize donors.


*Brain:* Absolutely no need to apologize... Thanks for all the efforts here in the rally...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

drawing will have to be tomorrow, I have everything ready but I am running on less than fumes right now...and if I did it now it would be quite boring.

Tomorrow my friends <3


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

It's all good man. You've done a ton of stuff for the troops. Get some sleep brother!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> drawing will have to be tomorrow, I have everything ready but I am running on less than fumes right now...and if I did it now it would be quite boring.
> 
> Tomorrow my friends <3


FALSE the pony is never boring


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Making video now! Drawing and results will be up in a few hours!

All prize winners will receive a PM from me requesting your current mailing address, please allow us a week or so to get all prizes ready, packed and confirmed!

We love you all and thank you for your generosity to our brothers and sisters overseas!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

meanwhile, aboard the Command Center of the BOOM!!!-Star, which is the property of the Legion of BOOM!!!, but which that delusional mouse still believes is his personal plaything......

Brain: "Dammit, Herfabomber, get away from those controls....the coordinates and power settings have been preprogrammed, so don't touch anything!!!!!"

Herfabomber: "I wouldn't know what to touch anyway, you idiotic little freakin' mouse...everything's written in Chinese, even the operating manual.....why didn't you tell them to write things down in English?"

Brain: "I didn't need them to..what's wrong, can't you read Chinese?"

Pinky: "Narf! Pinhead's monolingual!"

Herfabomber: "I'll be reading both your obituaries once we take of that llama Kozzman; I just want to make sure we can get to him in Cheyenne Mountain."

Brain: "As I said, Herfabomber, the BOOM!!!-Star is set for Level 3, which will be more than adequate to achieve our objective....Pinky, confirm the coordinates....9405 5036 9930 0481 4184 30"

Pinky: "Coordinates confirmed, Brain. You may fire when ready."

Pinhead Jr.: "Hey, mouse, where's the bathroom on this thing?...I gotta take a wicked piss."

Brain: "I thought you told me that you told him to go before you both left."

Herfabomber: "You're just going to have to hold it, Junior..we're in the middle of destroying our Lockbox Prize winner."

Pinhead Jr.: "Okay, but I got a question...those power level settings..they're in Roman numerals, right?..cuz I reset it back down to II:

Brain: "NO!!!!!...that's Level 11!!!!"

Pinky: "Level 11 confirmed......activitating BOOM!!!-Star now"

Brain & Herfabomber: "NO!!!!!!!"






Herfabomber: "JUNIOR!!!!!!!"

Brain: "PINKY!!!!!!"

Pinhead Jr.: "Well, I don't have to piss no more."

Pinky: "Narf! so I noticed!"

Herfabomber: "Looks like you can kiss that bonus goodbye this year, mouse."

Brain: "Mrs. Brain will not be pleased."


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Yeah level XI! I can't wait to see this hit and smack the scar off his cocky butt.


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

.....fuuuuuck


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

HA HA! Kozz is soooo gonna eat all that shit he likes to talk!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> HA HA! Kozz is soooo gonna eat all that shit he likes to talk!


Whatever sarge. You have incoming lol


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Well video is uploading to Youtube, probably wont be done till 1AM EDT.

But it is finished, I will post a list of winners tomorrow night but until then watch the video....which was another learning experience...shit took triple the time I thought it would!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ray a list would have more than sufficed.....props for doing the video but you 4 do way to much as it is ..... no need to add extra work.


----------



## Evonnida (Jun 1, 2010)

kapathy said:


> ray a list would have more than sufficed.....props for doing the video but you 4 do way to much as it is ..... no need to add extra work.


I just told him the SAME thing. hahahahahahha


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

opcorn:


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Well video is uploading to Youtube, probably wont be done till 1AM EDT.
> 
> But it is finished, I will post a list of winners tomorrow night but until then watch the video....which was another learning experience...shit took triple the time I thought it would!


opcorn: This is gonna be great. Can't wait to ship out some winnings!!!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

At least the prizes will be AGED...

WTG Pink Pony!!!!!

You guys have done a great job


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

I tried to bump Ray for all his hard work ...but I got to spread it around.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> At least the prizes will be AGED...
> 
> WTG Pink Pony!!!!!
> 
> You guys have done a great job


I just KNOW Wyld isn't making a "taking a long time" type comment....... Oh NO HE DI-ENT!!!!

This looney Canadian had a contest that lasted longer than the troop rally and it STILL isn't over!!!!

Where's my calculator.....


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> I tried to bump Ray for all his hard work ...but I got to spread it around.


I just got him.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> I just KNOW Wyld isn't making a "taking a long time" type comment....... Oh NO HE DI-ENT!!!!
> 
> This looney Canadian had a contest that lasted longer than the troop rally and it STILL isn't over!!!!
> 
> Where's my calculator.....


LMAO


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Still uploading.....no idea why.

Looking to be a bit more, I would post a list but flock that...semi live drawing for the win.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Lists are boing, then you would accuse me of cheating, Erich would arrest me and shove his nightstick in me and things would go downhill from there.....video is weird but flock its getting posted anyway lol.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Lists are boing, then you would accuse me of cheating, Erich would arrest me and shove his nightstick in me and things would go downhill from there.....video is weird but flock its getting posted anyway lol.


well ill only accuse you if i dont win anything


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Lists are boing, then you would accuse me of cheating, Erich would arrest me and shove his nightstick in me and things would go downhill from there.....video is weird but flock its getting posted anyway lol.


Weird video from Ray I expect nothing less


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

link me


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Lists are boing, then you would accuse me of cheating, Erich would arrest me and shove his nightstick in me and things would go downhill from there.....video is weird but flock its getting posted anyway lol.


Flock it. we can wait. If anybody doesn't like it they can just flock off.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Everyone on page 28 above this except Matt and I won something, now leave me alone bastards lol!

And **** Flip video and YouTube!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Everyone on page 28 above this except Matt and I won something, now leave me alone bastards lol!
> 
> And **** Flip video and YouTube!


ya know what from now on i expect a more professional production from ray.... im talkin live hd video feeds... i dont know how.... bill it to the pink pony corprate office... some one there will pick up the tab


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> Everyone on page 28 above this except Matt and I won something, now leave me alone bastards lol!
> 
> And **** Flip video and YouTube!


Don't get your panties in a bunch, we're not the ones giving out ETA's and missing them LOL LOL


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

WyldKnyght said:


> Don't get your panties in a bunch, we're not the ones giving out ETA's and missing them LOL LOL


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

kapathy said:


> ya know what from now on i expect a more professional production from ray.... im talkin live hd video feeds... i dont know how.... bill it to the pink pony corprate office... some one there will pick up the tab


LOL. They'll pay with horse dropping. :biglaugh:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> Well video is uploading to Youtube, probably wont be done till 1AM EDT.
> 
> But it is finished, I will post a list of winners tomorrow night but until then watch the video....which was another learning experience...shit took triple the time I thought it would!


I have 45 minutes Canadian Moose Balls!

Screw your ETA!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Rock31 said:


> I have 45 minutes Canadian Moose Balls!
> 
> Screw your ETA!


oh god if this is on canoodle head time well never see the video


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

LMAO thanks for the laughs tonight!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Processing!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

kozzman555 said:


> .....fuuuuuck


You said it!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

youtube is one big ole crap heap tonight....damn this is insane!


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

Good job Ray and congrats to all the winners. Now excuse me I have to go find a bunker to hide in.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> meanwhile, aboard the Command Center of the BOOM!!!-Star, which is the property of the Legion of BOOM!!!, but which that delusional mouse still believes is his personal plaything......
> 
> Brain: "Dammit, Herfabomber, get away from those controls....the coordinates and power settings have been preprogrammed, so don't touch anything!!!!!"
> 
> ...


*Brain:* Sigh... What has come of the American education system?!? Pinky, your math skills are pathetic, that isn't an 11, it will be more like a 3 or 4, but you all know what a 2 looks like... Heads up Kozz, incoming... And speaking of incoming, just a warning for travelers... Homestead, FL is not a place to visit in the near future...

*Pinky:* Narf! Congrats on the win Lopezoscar03!!!


----------



## Trilobyte (Sep 17, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Sigh... What has come of the American education system?!? Pinky, your math skills are pathetic, that isn't an 11, it will be more like a 3 or 4, but you all know what a 2 looks like... Heads up Kozz, incoming... And speaking of incoming, just a warning for travelers... Homestead, FL is not a place to visit in the near future...
> 
> *Pinky:* Narf! Congrats on the win Lopezoscar03!!!


Yep, Hurricane Andrew will seem like just a calm afternoon breeze in comparison to what's coming!!!!

Congrats Oscar.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

And for the lazy, since I will be gone all day!

Pete(BigSarge)	*Bomb* - Kapathy
Kipp(primetime76)	*Mystery 5 Pack* - Juicestain
Derek(aninjaforallseasons)	*2 DE JD4* - Bigslowrock
Matt(SoCalOCMatt)	*Master Blend Set (1,2,3)* - TheBrain
Kevin(Kapathy)	*Cohiba Travel Humi* - Gasdodock
Eric(EDogg)	*Custom Humi* - sdlaird 
Ray(Rock31)	*Pink Pony Surprise* - ekengland
Erich(Evonnida)	*Cain Sampler* - WyldKnyght
Erich (Evonnida) *Candela Sampler* - ekengland
Dustin(titlowda)	*Mystery 5 Pack* - thebrain
Shawn(Oldmso54)	*Fuente Sampler* - HopperB
Thom(ShortFuse)	*Surprise* - foster0724
Shuckins	*5er Pipe Baccy* - deep
Shuckins	*600 g Pipe Baccy* - HopperB
Shuckins	*Sultan Travel Humi* - Evonnida
Shuckins	*Ron Stacy Edmundo Box* - Ejgarnut
Shuckins	*Ron Stacy Corona Box* - Gosh
dav0	Tatuaje *Old Man & The C* - Shortfuse
Ray (Rock31)	*Chateau Real Sampler* - Kozzman
Juicestain	*6er of LE/LR Tatuaje* - Kapathy
WyldKnyght	*Cigar Band Journal and a 5'er* - Snagstagl
lostdog	*Apocalypse corona 5er* - Kapathy
Johnpaul	*PDR super sampler* - HopperB
smelvis	*Cigar Bomb* - JohnPaul
smelvis	*Xkar Soft Flame Carbon Fibre* - Ejgarnut
smelvis	*Blazer Torch Lighter* - Evonnida
smelvis	*Blazer Torch Lighter* - sdlaird
smelvis	*Vector triple flame torch* - Kozzman
Pale Horse	*Pipe starter kit* - JohnPaul
Shortfuse	*PSD4 clock* - Kozzman
apollyon9515	*5ver of CoRo* - Pianoman
Shortfuse	*Smokers Tool* - Herfabomber
SoCalOCMatt	*5er LP 9 Piggies* - David_ESM
LOB	*LOB Carpet Bombing* - oscarlopez
Smelvis	*La Traviata Jar and Cigars* - Kozzman
Deep	*Travel Humi* - TheBrain
Deep *Tatuaje Swag* - David_ESM
Deep *Ashtray* - Gasdodock
Oldmso54	*Maria Mancini Robusto Box of 8* - HopperB
Team Infidal	*Group Bombing* - JRodriguez
Glen Case (Owner of Kristoff)	*Sampler and Swag* - Kozzman
Wallbright *Restored Estate Pipe* - Ishtar
Hopperb *CFCA 2011 Coffin* -Juicestain 
Hopperb *CFCA 2011 Coffin* - Herfabomber
??????????????????? *??????????????* - BOOOM!
*Anonymous Team Bomb* - JoshTX


----------



## smelvis (Sep 7, 2009)

Damn great Job
Butt Kozz has another box coming from me HMMMM lets see okay Elvis should we, Woof cookie cookie cookie. Okay we will. I wonder if he got the last one yet, no matter lets get to packing dog,  Cool this could be fun 


PS
Ray good job man way to pick em bro live was cool.


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

woah, a DE JD4?!?! thats awesome. I'm a big LP whore and never had one!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Rock31 said:


> And for the lazy, since I will be gone all day!
> 
> Eric(EDogg)	*Custom Humi* - sdlaird
> smelvis	*Blazer Torch Lighter* - sdlaird
> ...


----------



## android (Feb 27, 2012)

congrats everybody!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

lol nope. I requested that the prizes I won be sent to puff members who donated but didn't win anything. Except for Thom's clock. That thing is ****in awesome. I still want that lol.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Nicely done all and a BIG shout out :director: to all who organized :first: and donated :humble: Well Done All :grouphug:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> woah, a DE JD4?!?! thats awesome. I'm a big LP whore and never had one!


Haha, me neither! Enjoy, you're getting TWO of them!!! You'll have to tell me how they are!

Congrats to ALL the winners, and thank you to the organizers, y'all worked your butts off. Thank you for all you guys are doing!

Cheers!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Congrats to all the winners and want to thank all the organizers for their hard work in this. Ray great video man I think it was better than just a list.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

sdlaird said:


> Rock31 said:
> 
> 
> > And for the lazy, since I will be gone all day!
> ...


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hmmmm a bigsarge bomb ehhh? ok ummmm be gentle kind sir be gentle.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

E Dogg said:


> sdlaird said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations Scott!
> ...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Eric, that thing is gorgeous, congrats Scott.

And congratulations to all the other prize winners, you all deserve it and more.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

David_ESM said:


> Eric, that thing is gorgeous, congrats Scott.
> 
> And congratulations to all the other prize winners, you all deserve it and more.


Congrats to you too, David! A fiver of LP9 piggies is freaking awesome... and _well _deserved!


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Congrats to all, thanks Erich, can't wait to get those Cains, yummy


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

kapathy said:


> hmmmm a bigsarge bomb ehhh? ok ummmm be gentle kind sir be gentle.


LOL kev, don't worry. Sarge is part of the LOBsters. His bomb will be like being struck in the face with a pillow stuffed with silk and the finest goosedown. It'll be as soft as a kitten playing with a ball of yarn.

God, I hope you blows your mailbox up lol. That's what you get, Kev, for egging on Pete and Ian to bomb me harder for the mystery box shenaniganery


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Congratulations to all the winners and more importantly the troops. Great job guys.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

If their is any cigar guy/gal who donated to the rally and wants to try out a pipe for the first time please pm me.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

A huge thanks to all the organizers of this insanity! That's a lot of work you guys went through on behalf of Puff, thanks a billion! It cannot be easy dealing with this many psychos all at once! Also a big ups to everyone who donated and made this rally freaking amazing! And not just the big boys who were blowing the totals out of the water, but the little guys who donated whatever they could! The real nutjobs get all the glory, but it's the mass of smaller donations that really makes something like this add up to insane numbers! Puff rocks!



Rock31 said:


> Shuckins	*Ron Stacy Corona Box* - Gosh


Wait, what? Holy shit that's awesome!



Rock31 said:


> LOB	*LOB Carpet Bombing* - oscarlopez







MUA HA HA HA HA HA!!! (and yes I have this as my phone's default ringtone in case you were wondering)


----------



## bigslowrock (May 9, 2010)

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Haha, me neither! Enjoy, you're getting TWO of them!!! You'll have to tell me how they are!


wait, you're giving two away and you've never had one?

You can keep one, on one condition that you smoke it in the next month!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> hmmmm a bigsarge bomb ehhh? ok ummmm be gentle kind sir be gentle.


you're even funnier than usual, Kev..which is not really a challenge

you do realize who you're talking about, dontcha?....you should've just kept quiet, cuz inferring that he's not gonna leave at least part of your residence standing is only gonna make it worse

Llamas.....they never ever learn.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> you're even funnier than usual, Kev..which is not really a challenge
> 
> you do realize who you're talking about, dontcha?....you should've just kept quiet, cuz inferring that he's not gonna leave at least part of your residence standing is only gonna make it worse
> 
> Llamas.....they never ever learn.


thanks pete, ill be here all week,

really all three options were bad....

threaten him and i get it worse
play nice and ill still get it bad
ignore that i won and hell blow me to peices to make sure i knew why

and dont you have some lob in house bickering to attend to? something about a mad bunny climbing the corporate ladder


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Oscar Lopez....you're about to read the most terrifying sentence of your Life....

"The Legion of BOOM!!! has your Wish List and we're not afraid to use it."

MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

kapathy said:


> thanks pete, ill be here all week,
> 
> really all three options were bad....
> 
> ...


the wabbit will be tended to all in due time, but, for the moment, we have a city in Florida to destroy.

I noticed you didn't go for that 4th option....which is to give your prize to someone like..oh, I dunno, Kozz perhaps?

just admit it...you're a masochist at heart and want The Sledgehammer to bomb the crap out of you.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

bigslowrock said:


> wait, you're giving two away and you've never had one?
> 
> You can keep one, on one condition that you smoke it in the next month!


Nope. They're both coming to you. I could have kept one if I wanted to, but two's a better prize than one, because you can experience it twice, and get a fuller overall experience.

Plus, these are kind of rare cigars, and I might not really apprecate the nuances. I love my LP9s, so I'll stick with those and save the more exotic fair for someone who might actually appreciate it. Enjoy!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> Oscar Lopez....you're about to read the most terrifying sentence of your Life....
> 
> "The Legion of BOOM!!! has your Wish List and we're not afraid to use it."
> 
> MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA


Nice knowin' ya, Oscar!!!


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

wow, glad I checked this thread. been out of the loop for a few days. a cohiba travel humidor?? awesome! And an ashtray of some sort?? can't ever have enough cutters, lighters, or ashtrays in my opinion! (and I only have one ashtray so far so my collection is a little short!)

Thanks again to the organizers and contributors and all the puffers and service men and women out there.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> wow, glad I checked this thread. been out of the loop for a few days. a cohiba travel humidor?? awesome! And an ashtray of some sort?? can't ever have enough cutters, lighters, or ashtrays in my opinion! (and I only have one ashtray so far so my collection is a little short!)
> 
> Thanks again to the organizers and contributors and all the puffers and service men and women out there.


i hope the travel works for ya.... I thought it was cool looking


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Rock31 said:


> Kipp(primetime76)	*Mystery 5 Pack* - Juicestain
> Hopperb *CFCA 2011 Coffin* -Juicestain


x2 Prizes! I don't think my small donation warrants 2 prizes. I did miss out on the CFCF taa coffin this year but I know Kipp has great tastes in smokes, decisions decisions... I will take the CFCF coffin but would like to pass along the mystery 5er to another donator that did not end up with a prize.



Rock31 said:


> Juicestain	*6er of LE/LR Tatuaje* - Kapathy


I hope you are a fan of Tats Kevin cause I got some sweet smokes and accoutrements for you:thumb:


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Justin, everything I've seen you smoke or review has been a "sweet smoke"!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad everyone had fun 

Justin I will update and let you know who your prize was donated to, thank you for your support!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

*DON'T BE SHY, THIS IS YOUR TIME TO BE SELFISH!*

If you donated but did not win PM ME, We have some leftovers.....AGAIN DON'T BE SHY! THIS TIME SELFISH IS GOOD!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

HOLY PISS!!! i am here just catching in all the threads that i havent read and i noticed i won a prize from LOB!!!! 
how much time do i have to evacuate my location with my dog, my future wife can receive the package LOL.
thanks again guys for just being a big family. being a member of the armed forces, this kind of support touches my heart. things like this make the troops fighting for our freedoms know that we still appreciate, care and most of all have a special place in our hearts for them and never forget what they have done for our country.


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> HOLY PISS!!! i am here just catching in all the threads that i havent read and i noticed i won a prize from LOB!!!!
> how much time do i have to evacuate my location with my dog, my future wife can receive the package LOL.
> thanks again guys for just being a big family. being a member of the armed forces, this kind of support touches my heart. things like this make the troops fighting for our freedoms know that we still appreciate, care and most of all have a special place in our hearts for them and never forget what they have done for our country.


*Brain:* Wait!!! Your active duty?!?


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* Wait!!! Your active duty?!?


no little mouse... i am a reservist that has been deployed before


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> no little mouse... i am a reservist that has been deployed before


*Brain:* With the amount of reservists who get deployed (and the fact that you were deployed) that is close enough for us...

*Pinky:* GAME ON!!!


----------



## kozzman555 (Sep 10, 2011)

Yeah, having oscar win is pretty much karma. I can't wait to see him get destroyed!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

kozzman555 said:


> Yeah, having oscar win is pretty much karma. I can't wait to see him get destroyed!!!!!!!!!


dont worry Kozz, your not too far behind


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> dont worry Kozz, your not too far behind


Kozz has already been wrecked from his home coming and now with the Mousestar and what ole Dave is gonna be sending him I think he will be taking it so hard without lube he will never be constipated again


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Kozz has already been wrecked from his home coming and now with the Mousestar and what ole Dave is gonna be sending him I think he will be taking it so hard without lube he will never be constipated again


No worries! He's got lube, he can take it.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

Juicestain said:


> I hope you are a fan of Tats Kevin cause I got some sweet smokes and accoutrements for you:thumb:


yeah you could say im a bit of a tat whore :eyebrows:


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

enjoying all the post-draw smack talk here lol... looks like some BOTL are gonna get exploded real good

hey Ray wtf man?? 15 minutes of video and not one cameo appearance? i feel cheated lol...

seriously you guys did a great job taking over the reigns from Dave, yall deserve a great big pat on the back!

congrats to all the winners!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2012)

I was checking up on the DC for the package from myself and Kozz, and it's still not showing that it's entered the civilian USPS yet. All the packages I sent out are not showing that though. I'm really sorry for the delay, I'm hoping they arrive soon. I don't think the shipment is lost or anything, because every package I sent out is saying the same thing. I think it's just a glut in the military postal system


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the_brain said:


> *Brain:* With the amount of reservists who get deployed (and the fact that you were deployed) that is close enough for us...
> 
> *Pinky:* GAME ON!!!


Ahhahahahahahahahahaha!!!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

Lopezoscar03 said:


> no little mouse... i am a reservist that has been deployed before


it's "little _ freakin'_ mouse", Oscar



Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Kozz has already been wrecked from his home coming and now with the Mousestar and what ole Dave is gonna be sending him I think he will be taking it so hard without lube he will never be constipated again


it's not "the Mousestar", Sir....it's the BOOM!!!-Star....property of the LOB



gosh said:


> No worries! He's got lube, he can take it.


and if he doesn't...well, who's fault is that?


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

I wanted to toss this up here as I received Erich's package for the troop rally on Monday and I want to give him the credit he deserves for sending a great selection of smokes and treat for our troops.



















Thank you sir, your donation is very much appreciated and thanks for shipping these out a 2nd time when my PO decided to stick their head's up their butts.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

:clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2::clap2:

love the hot sauce and jerky :thumb:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I will be gathering addresses tonight and then we will work on the prizes, as you can guess it will take some time so be patient!

and then we have people donating prizes to other, it's going to take a couple days to get it all worked out!

thanks again, and no cameo, I look like the walking dead this week.


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Got Kevin's prize to the post office today. 9405503699300485467847 lane:


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

we have gathered most of the addresses, stuff will start trickling out shortly!

thank you everyone and pictures are always fun when you receive!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

the JD4's went out today!

9500 1000 2414 2111 0001 68


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

damn!...so many tasty tats.... only one ive ihad!



and a sweet tat ashtray!

justin thank you.....I really cant say much as the prize far supercedes my donation


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

kapathy said:


> damn!...so many tasty tats.... only one ive ihad!
> 
> and a sweet tat ashtray!
> 
> justin thank you.....I really cant say much as the prize far supercedes my donation


Damn nice prize Kevin

Enjoy those


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad to see prizes have started to land.....there will be much more carnage to come in the coming weeks!!!

and most importantly Troop Packages have begun to ship.

Thanks for hanging in there with us, I held us up a few days due to the move, my apologies!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

Outgoing Prizes! lane:

04/24
9405503699300491194119
9405503699300491190906
9405503699300491204436

04/25
9405503699300491820193
9405503699300491820247
9405503699300491820179
9405503699300491820223
CJ157493274US

A few more to go (gotta pick up some more packing tape).


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

The prizes I have will go out Friday or Monday at the latest.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Pete and Matt thanks for your hard work...


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

I received my prize in the mail yesterday (donated by Smelvis) and all I can say is holy crap!



Thanks a million guys you all rock. I am glad to be a part of this worthy cause. Thanks Dave, Matt, Pete, and Ray for all the work you put in.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Johnpaul said:


> I received my prize in the mail yesterday (donated by Smelvis) and all I can say is holy crap!


Yeah, that about sums it up. Congrats!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain:* Received my prize from Matt (Master Blend Set (1,2,3))... Sorry no picks, at work... I've been wanting to try these for a while...


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Got a small flat rate from FalseMatt today, and I'm wondering, WTF?



Who knew you could fit a small box of cigars in a small flat rate?! Good lord these look tasty! Really tempted to fire up one right this second, but I think I'll give it a week >.< Patience, not a virtue I know very well!

Thanks for the prize! Great rally!


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Matt, at Ron's own suggestion. You may want to remove that cheap ass cello off of those fine cigars.

Edit: and then get a real good whif of them. They smell amazing and uniquely different then what else is out there.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

lol david i just sent him a pm about those cellos..... although i think i used the term silly cellos.... and i agree they are like no other box ive ever smelled or tasted.... wish i could place that flavor though.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

kapathy said:


> lol david i just sent him a pm about those cellos..... although i think i used the term silly cellos.... and i agree they are like no other box ive ever smelled or tasted.... wish i could place that flavor though.


I think the smell is volcano.


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Ha! I thought that as well JP.

Campfire is the best term I can think of.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Ha! I thought that as well JP.
> 
> Campfire is the best term I can think of.


yeah i would say recently smoldered out campfire... like a fire that just burned itself out not smothered or watered. but i was more so referencing the indonesian tobacco flavor is what i cant place, although its been quite some time since ive had one.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

Did and done! Thanks for the words of wisdom Kap/Dave/Ron/etc etc.

The cello style is bizarre, more like opening a pack of gum than a cigar. And the smell? Holy shit that's awesome! That smell is uniquely awesome, and reminds me of something, I just cannot think of what. Very well could be a lava rock tho....


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Ha! I thought that as well JP.
> 
> Campfire is the best term I can think of.


Exactly! Just like a really really big campfire with lava.


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

It's beach Bon fire with mesquite damnit!!!


----------



## socalocmatt (Dec 22, 2010)

The last of the prizes I had on hand:

9405503699300494830571
9405503699300494830557

Time to ship a couple boxes to some troops and then take care of some unlucky bastages that have it comin to 'em :biggrin:


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Thank you kindly Matt.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

david.... you might want to remove your addy for a little while..... as youve now shown that you do in fact have the cigar equivelant of big foot..... you may have some unexpected visitors with ill intent.


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

kapathy said:


> david.... you might want to remove your addy for a little while..... as youve now shown that you do in fact have the cigar equivelant of big foot..... you may have some unexpected visitors with ill intent.


No kidding. And not just one Bigfoot. _Five _Bigfoots!

Spokane ain't _that _far...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Hey, if anyone shows up at my door they are welcome to smoke from any drawer I own. Nothing better than sharing fine smokes with good company... Now not all of you would be "good" company, but close enough for government work and that should be enough.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

kapathy said:


> david.... you might want to remove your addy for a little while..... as youve now shown that you do in fact have the cigar equivelant of big foot..... you may have some unexpected visitors with ill intent.


You might want to as well buddy.....I see what you did!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

David_ESM said:


> Hey, if anyone shows up at my door they are welcome to smoke from any drawer I own. Nothing better than sharing fine smokes with good company... Now not all of you would be "good" company, but close enough for government work and that should be enough.


well my joke did not work as planned.... touche kind sir touche.


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

David_ESM said:


> Hey, if anyone shows up at my door they are welcome to smoke from any drawer I own. Nothing better than sharing fine smokes with good company... Now not all of you would be "good" company, but close enough for government work and that should be enough.


Sweet! See you soon! Silliest thing you've ever said... BWA HA HA!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Yesterday, I received a prize in the mail a very sturdy and durable looking Blazer lighter. Need to fill this puppy up and take her for a spin. More than that, though, I received a patch for the Army's First Armored Division, "Old Ironsides"

Check it out:










I have never had a patch like this and I just love it. For some reason, I can't stop staring at it. Thanks!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

enjoy buddy


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Finally got this done! Thank you for your patience guys and gals!
All prizes that I have will be in the mail tomorrow.

9405503699300495397141
9405503699300495397219
LJ502633327US
9405503699300495397189
9405503699300495397226
9405503699300495397134
9405503699300495397196
9405503699300495397233
9405503699300495397165
9405503699300495397202
9405503699300495397110


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Just an update, the prizes in my possession are shipping this week!

I hope everyone enjoys their winnings


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Got my tat pack today. Awesome stuff. Thanks again.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I received my candela sampler today. Thank you!


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Brain: *Received my travel Humidor today...

*Pinky: *It's sweet...


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

glad to see everything is landing 

we <3 you!


----------



## ejgarnut (Sep 28, 2009)

I received the _pictures & frames_ from Matt today!! (Yay - no dings for taxes!)










Thanks to all involved!!


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

glad to hear they made it govt free


----------



## Lopezoscar03 (Nov 2, 2011)

I am still recovering from the bombs by LOB. Still hunkering down for the last bomb by pinhead


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

Wow, just wow... I got my prizes in the mail today and was totally taken back. I had no idea what to expect other than "an ashtray" and a "cohiba travel humidor"

I was thinking along the lines of ...









or










But what I got was much much cooler!
First, the ashtray. A huge (12" square) Tommy Bahama Ashtray









Then the cohiba box. what the hell is in this thing??








Open it up and...








Wow, that's pretty damn cool!
But wait... There's more!









Fully stocked with 10 red dot cohiba of various type.

Awesome prizes guys! I am humbled and honored.
I think the travel humi is going to be for my tiny little collection of infused sticks (tabak especiale and DE Javas). I just have those poor fellas in a ziploc bag with a water pillow right now and even though they are infused sticks, they deserve a better home!


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

gasdocok said:


> I think the travel humi is going to be for my tiny little collection of infused sticks (tabak especiale and DE Javas). I just have those poor fellas in a ziploc bag with a water pillow right now and even though they are infused sticks, they deserve a better home!


glad you like it, hey seems like a pretty nice house for those sticks.... its prob not to functional as a travel humi unless all you smoke are red dots lol..... thought about that after the fact though.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

hmmmmm bigsarge......so i win a bombing by the lobster with the nickname oh what was it the screwdriver, the crescent wrench.... oh yeah the tack hammer. But then a med flat rate shows up and blows me to peices.



3 5 vegas classic
3 5 vegas A
2 cuba aliados miami LE (never heard of)
1 master blends III great stick
1 cuba libre (great stick for the boat)
1 601 blue toro only had the robusto before
1 pelo de oro never heard of
1 RyJ short churchhill new to me
1 hdm EE .... ive had a box of these in my cart 5 times and never could pull the trigger
1 anejo 77 awesome

also some candy that i forgot to photo....no idea what it is 5 leibniz choco pickups, and 3 kinder happy hippos....these scare me.
thank you pete.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

kapathy said:


> hmmmmm bigsarge......so i win a bombing by the lobster with the nickname oh what was it the screwdriver, the crescent wrench.... oh yeah the tack hammer. But then a med flat rate shows up and blows me to peices.
> 
> 3 5 vegas classic
> 3 5 vegas A
> ...


The 6 5 Vegas sticks and candy are the prize from lostdog. Your gonna like that hdm EE...


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

The other prize I won showed up yesterday.



Aaron (Pale Horse) did a really nice job with that estate pipe. I guess the lines got crossed about sending it to a new pipe smoker. After seeing how nice that pipe is I am almost sad i'm giving it away (but I will still forward it to spread the love) Thanks again guys.


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Johnpaul said:


> The other prize I won showed up yesterday.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm. Must have been a miscommunication on that one. Sorry about that John.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

BigSarge said:


> Hmm. Must have been a miscommunication on that one. Sorry about that John.


No worries Pete. It just means that I have a chance to make the box heavier before forwarding it. :spank:


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Got my prize the other day, big thanks! Stoked to give these TAA a puff after some rest :thumb:


----------



## foster0724 (Jun 9, 2010)

Oh crap. I just realized I won something. A "surprise" from shortfuse. This can't be good.


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

My Cain Sampler arrived today,

Thanks guys you did a great job...


----------



## Pianoman178 (Oct 16, 2011)

I got my rally prize yesterday! Holy schnike :O



I was alone in the house when I opened the package. I was expecting a 5er of CoRos. I saw a 6-finger bag. I thought to myself "Oh, wow that was nice of him. Sending 6 just to fill the bag." Then I looked closer.

I literally yelled out loud in the empty house, a string of happy expletives that shouldn't be repeated anywhere. Holy *(&^#%*(@&*@(&%%. A Behike.

Thank you! The CoRos are generous enough. That was totally uncalled for


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

Pianoman178 said:


> I got my rally prize yesterday! Holy schnike :O
> 
> I was alone in the house when I opened the package. I was expecting a 5er of CoRos. I saw a 6-finger bag. I thought to myself "Oh, wow that was nice of him. Sending 6 just to fill the bag." Then I looked closer.
> 
> ...


Whoa... Enjoy those.


----------



## ekengland07 (May 20, 2009)

I received my prize today from Ray. Thank you.










I know you can't see it, but the cello on the Centurion is yellow. I'm pumped to try it.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Glad they arrived buddy, thanks for your patience.


----------



## apollyon9515 (Apr 10, 2009)

Pianoman178 said:


> I got my rally prize yesterday! Holy schnike :O
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Glad they made it, i was thinking of what to fill the 6th slot with.... I was out of Ron Mexicos, so i figured a bhk would be the next best thing.
PS those have all been frozen.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Oh Snap! Wait until I post pics of what I just received.


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

OK, so I won me a humidor in this last troop rally raffle!

Edogg delivered like a champ! He kept giving mealey mouthed apologies for taking too long blah blah blah.

I was in no hurry, but he worried anyway.

Soooooooo, here is what arrived today:










and










Even more cool was what was on the inside of the lid:










and, finally, not necessary, but this thing came stocked already!!!










The Rat bastard bombed me inside a raffle prize.

Thanks Edogg, it looks great! Nice clean lines, crumb catcher, a divider and even some cedar spills for lighting up these fine sticks. I don't know what else to say, but thanks!:hug:


----------



## Phil from Chicago (May 6, 2012)

beautiful prizes for an even better cause.. I can't wait until the next one


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

Well, thanks for being apart of this rally and all you did. I'm glad to be able to donate at least something 

In all honesty, I only decided to donate this humi because I thought I would be able to deliver a finished product in time for the raffle. When I wasn't able to do that, I did feel bad. So thanks again for understanding and being cool about it.:high5:


----------



## BigSarge (Oct 20, 2011)

Wow! That is some nice work Eric! Very nicely done!


----------



## Josh Lucky 13 (Dec 23, 2010)

Eric that is a beautiful prize. I am jealous.

Scott enjoy that prize!!


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Josh Lucky 13 said:


> Eric that is a beautiful prize. I am jealous.
> 
> Scott enjoy that prize!!


It is and I will!


----------

